# نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخوتي و أصدقائي الأحباء في سفر الرؤيا نقرأ الآتي :*​ 
رؤيا 9 : 1 (( ثم بوق الملاك الخامس فرأيت كوكبا قد سقط من السماء إلى الأرض و أعطي مفتاح بئر الهاوية 2 ففتح بئر الهاوية فصعد دخان من البئر كدخان آتون عظيم فأظلمت الشمس و الجو من دخان البئر 3 و من الدخان خرج جراد علي الأرض فأعطي سلطان كما لعقارب الأرض سلطان 4 و قيل له أن لا يضر عشب الأرض و لا شيئا أخضر و لا شجرة ما إلا الناس فقط الذين ليس لهم ختم الله علي جباههم 5 و أعطي أن لا يقتلهم بل أن يتعذبوا خمسة أشهر و عذابه كعذاب عقرب إذا لدغ إنسانا 6 في تلك الأيام سيطلب الناس الموت و لا يجدونه و يرغبون أن يموتوا فيهرب الموت منهم 7 وشكل الجراد شبه خيل مهيأة للحرب و علي رؤوسها أكاليل شبه الذهب ووجوهها كوجوه الناس 8 و كان لها شعر كشعر النساء و كانت أسنانها كأسنان الأسود 9 و كان لها دروع كدروع من حديد و صوت أجنحتها كصوت مركبات خيل كثيرة تجري إلى قتال 10 و لها أذناب شبه العقارب و كانت في أذنابها حمات و سلطانها أن تؤذي الناس خمسة أشهر و لها ملاك الهاوية ملكا عليها و اسمه بالعبرانية ابدون و له باليونانية اسم ابوليون . ))​ 
دعونا نتأمل قليلا في هذه النبؤات المباركة أولا في بدايتها نري كيف يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن سقوط ذلك الكوكب العظيم من السماء إلي الأرض و كانت هذه الآية ( السقوط من السماء إلى الأرض ) تستخدم عادة للتعبير عن سقوط الشيطان الذي كان ملاكا و سقط و تستخدم هذه الآية أيضا للتعبير عن سقوط شخصية عظيمة من الأيمان إلى الهلاك ففي هذه النبؤة نري كيف أن هناك شخص معين كان له مكانة دينية كبيرة سقط من الأيمان إلى الارتداد و أن هذه الشخصية قد قامت بفتح أبواب الهاوية وقامت بإخراج ذلك الجراد من الجحيم و إذا نظرنا إلى التاريخ الإسلامي نجد أن هذه الشخصية تتشابه مع ورقة ابن نوفل أبن عم السيدة خديجة و قد كان بمثابة أسقف لمكة كما أنه طبعا من المضطلعين علي الكتاب المقدس و تشير إليه الأحاديث بأن كان له دور كبير في الدعوة الإسلامية و طبعا كان له الدور الأكبر في كتابة القرآن مع رسول الإسلام .
النبؤة الثانية هي ذلك الدخان الكثيف الذي خرج من الجحيم و قام بحجب ضوء الشمس و أظلم الجو و هو رمز للتعليم و للعقيدة المضلة و التعتيم الذي فرضه الإسلام علي اتباعه فقد فرض نوع من الدخان الأسود الكثيف علي العيون لكي يمنعها من رؤية طريق الخلاص الحقيقي .
نأتي الآن إلى وصف ذلك الجراد الذي خرج من الجحيم فنجد وصفا عجيبا للجيوش الإسلامية الغازية , فذلك الجراد الموصوف في الكتاب المقدس لا يدمر العشب أو أي شئ أخضر فهو عاشق لذلك اللون و الغريب أن الجراد في الطبيعة يلتهم المزروعات فهو يدمر اللون الأخضر لا يعشقه و لكن هذا الجراد الموصوف في الكتاب المقدس يتخذ من اللون الأخضر شعارا له و إذا نظرنا إلى تاريخ الغزوات الإسلامية نجد أن جيوش العرب كانت ترفع الأعلام الخضراء في غزواتها كما أن اللون الرئيسي لعلم الدولة المؤسسة للدين الإسلامي هو اللون الأخضر و ذلك من واقع تاريخ هذا الدين .​ 
أما عن نوعية الأشخاص الذين سيعذبهم ذلك الجراد فهم الناس الذين ليس لهم ختم الله علي جباههم أي المؤمنين بالاسم الذين سينجرفون في طريق ذلك ( الجراد ) أو أصحاب المنفعة الذين سيتحدون مع ذلك ( الجراد ) لتحقيق أغراض في نفوسهم من وراء هذا الدين كالغنائم و الأموال و النفوذ و السلطة .
و نوعية العذاب كما قال الوحي مثل لدغة العقرب أي موت بطئ بالسم وهي رمز للتعاليم المضلة التي تسري ببطيء داخل الإنسان حتى تقضي عليه روحيا تماما كسم العقارب , و إذا نظرنا لانتشار الإسلام في العالم نجد أنه أخذ عدة قرون من الغزوات و القهر و الإذلال للشعوب التي خضعت له و لم ينتشر سريعا في مدة زمنية قصيرة .
أما شكل ذلك الجراد فنجد فيه وصفا أيضا عجيبا للجيوش العربية فتقول النبؤة أن هذا الجراد صوت أجنحته كصوت مركبات خيل كثيرة معدة للقتال و هي رمز و تعبير عن الجيوش في حالة المعركة أي رمز لانتشاره بالقتال و السيف و لكن التشبيه الواضح هو في وصف ذلك الجراد بأن له أكاليل كأكاليل الغار و له شعر مثل شعور النساء و لقد احتار بعض المفسرين في هذا الوصف فمنهم من قال أن ذلك رمز للفايكنج لأن شعورهم كانت مسترسلة و لكن إذا دققنا و تخيلنا منظر العرب و هم يمتطون الجياد مرتدين (( العقال )) العربي و (( الغوترة )) ( القماشة التي يضعونها فوق رؤوسهم للوقاية من الشمس و التراب ) لوجدنا أن هذا الوصف ينطبق عليهم تماما فالإكليل الذي علي رؤوسهم هو العقال أما الشعور التي تشبه شعور النساء فهي الغوترة التي يلبسونها و تطير خلفهم و هم يمتطون الجياد و إذا تخيلنا منظرها نجدها تشبه تماما شعور النساء .
أما أسنان الأسود فترمز لشدة الفتك و القتل الذي كان يصاحب تلك الجيوش الغازية التي قتلت و دمرت كل ما صادفها في طريقها .
أما المدة التي أعطي فيها هذا الجراد سلطان فهي كما تقول النبؤة خمسة اشهر و طبعا المدة الزمنية لا تعني خمسة اشهر كما نعرف و لكن قد تكون خمسة قرون أو خمسة آلاف عام أو بمعني أصح خمسة مراحل أو فترات يكون فيها ذلك الجراد قوي و له سلطان و بعدها لن يكون له أي نفوذ و إذا تتبعنا التاريخ الإسلامي نجد عدة مراحل :
مرحلة العرب ( الرسول و الخلفاء الراشدين ) , الدولة الأموية , الفاطمية ,الأيوبية , العباسية ثم أخيرا الإمبراطورية العثمانية و بزوال الخلافة العثمانية زال آخر رمز من رموز سلطان ونفوذ ذلك الجراد و إلى الأبد كما تقول النبؤة .
أما ملاك الهاوية ( إبليس ) و الذي يعتبر ملكا عليها فهو رمز لقائد و زعيم تلك العقيدة .
ما أعظم كلمة الله و نبؤاته التي تذهلنا في كل زمان بصدقها و قوتها . ​ 
*منقوول*​


----------



## حفيد المصطفى (ص) (15 ديسمبر 2005)

كلام شخص يجهل العرب ولباسهم وعاداتهم ويتصور المسكين أن العرب في عهد النبي صلوات الله عليه وآله كانوا يرتدون العقال الذي يرتديه بعض العرب في هذا العصر !!!!!
لقد كان العرب يرتدون العمائم ولازالوا في صعيد مصر العامر والكثير من البلاد العربية ورسول الله وأصحابه وآل بيته لم يرتدوا العقال و الغترة (وليس الغوترة كما تبها صاحب الموضوع )!!!
والعرب في الحرب كانوا يتلثمون كي لا تسقط عمائمهم وليس كما تصور المسكين كاتب المقال الذي وضع صورة في رأسه خيالية دون أن يرجع إلى المصادر لأن هدفه هو مخاطبة من يماثلون مستواه الثقافي فقط !!


----------



## حفيد المصطفى (ص) (15 ديسمبر 2005)

كلام شخص يجهل العرب ولباسهم وعاداتهم ويتصور المسكين أن العرب في عهد النبي صلوات الله عليه وآله كانوا يرتدون العقال الذي يرتديه بعض العرب في هذا العصر !!!!!
لقد كان العرب يرتدون العمائم ولازالوا في صعيد مصر العامر والكثير من البلاد العربية ورسول الله وأصحابه وآل بيته لم يرتدوا العقال و الغترة (وليس الغوترة كما تبها صاحب الموضوع )!!!
والعرب في الحرب كانوا يتلثمون كي لا تسقط عمائمهم وليس كما تصور المسكين كاتب المقال الذي وضع صورة في رأسه خيالية دون أن يرجع إلى المصادر لأن هدفه هو مخاطبة من يماثلون مستواه الثقافي فقط !!


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حفيد المصطفى (ص) قال:
			
		

> كلام شخص يجهل العرب ولباسهم وعاداتهم ويتصور المسكين أن العرب في عهد النبي صلوات الله عليه وآله كانوا يرتدون العقال الذي يرتديه بعض العرب في هذا العصر !!!!!
> لقد كان العرب يرتدون العمائم ولازالوا في صعيد مصر العامر والكثير من البلاد العربية ورسول الله وأصحابه وآل بيته لم يرتدوا العقال و الغترة (وليس الغوترة كما تبها صاحب الموضوع )!!!
> والعرب في الحرب كانوا يتلثمون كي لا تسقط عمائمهم وليس كما تصور المسكين كاتب المقال الذي وضع صورة في رأسه خيالية دون أن يرجع إلى المصادر لأن هدفه هو مخاطبة من يماثلون مستواه الثقافي فقط !!


 

اما انك سطحي بشكل <- عاجبته هذه الكلمة

يعني تركت الموضوع كله و بديت تناقش في اللباس؟؟

اما امرك عجيــــــــــــــــــــــب يا اخي


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حفيد المصطفى (ص) قال:
			
		

> كلام شخص يجهل العرب ولباسهم وعاداتهم ويتصور المسكين أن العرب في عهد النبي صلوات الله عليه وآله كانوا يرتدون العقال الذي يرتديه بعض العرب في هذا العصر !!!!!
> لقد كان العرب يرتدون العمائم ولازالوا في صعيد مصر العامر والكثير من البلاد العربية ورسول الله وأصحابه وآل بيته لم يرتدوا العقال و الغترة (وليس الغوترة كما تبها صاحب الموضوع )!!!
> والعرب في الحرب كانوا يتلثمون كي لا تسقط عمائمهم وليس كما تصور المسكين كاتب المقال الذي وضع صورة في رأسه خيالية دون أن يرجع إلى المصادر لأن هدفه هو مخاطبة من يماثلون مستواه الثقافي فقط !!


 

اما انك سطحي بشكل <- عاجبته هذه الكلمة

يعني تركت الموضوع كله و بديت تناقش في اللباس؟؟

اما امرك عجيــــــــــــــــــــــب يا اخي


----------



## فارس الدعوة (15 ديسمبر 2005)

أكيد يا مي روك يعني لو في نبوءة تقول الإمريكان لابسين ثياب وبيدمروا العالم بتصدق هذا الكلام 

بارك الله فيك يا حفيد الحسين


----------



## فارس الدعوة (15 ديسمبر 2005)

أكيد يا مي روك يعني لو في نبوءة تقول الإمريكان لابسين ثياب وبيدمروا العالم بتصدق هذا الكلام 

بارك الله فيك يا حفيد الحسين


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

الله يساعدك يمكن عندك قصر نظر او قصر وقت لهيك ما قادر تقرا, او اصلا انك قاري بس مش راصي تصدق, امر يرجع الك


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

الله يساعدك يمكن عندك قصر نظر او قصر وقت لهيك ما قادر تقرا, او اصلا انك قاري بس مش راصي تصدق, امر يرجع الك


----------



## حفيد المصطفى (ص) (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حذف لقلة الادب


----------



## حفيد المصطفى (ص) (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حذف لقلة الادب


----------



## Zayer (15 ديسمبر 2005)

> تستخدم عادة للتعبير عن سقوط الشيطان الذي كان ملاكا


يعني عندكم الشيطان كان ملاك ؟  

في الاسلام ابليس ليس من الملائكة 



> طبعا كان له الدور الأكبر في كتابة القرآن مع رسول الإسلام .


هذا كله كذب في كذب  
ولو كان القران من قول البشر فأنا اتحداك ان تأتي بأية مثله 




> التعتيم الذي فرضه الإسلام علي اتباعه فقد فرض نوع من الدخان الأسود الكثيف علي العيون لكي يمنعها من رؤية طريق الخلاص الحقيقي .



بل الاسلام  جاء و اضاء طريق الحق و نور القلوب وارشد الناس للحق  ولانه دين سماوي لما استطاع ان يتابع الى الان 


وبنسبة الى اللباس مثل ما تكلم الاخ السيد  ورد  

العرب كانو يلبسو العمائم 



> أو بمعني أصح خمسة مراحل أو فترات يكون فيها ذلك الجراد قوي و له سلطان و بعدها لن يكون له أي نفوذ و إذا تتبعنا التاريخ الإسلامي نجد عدة مراحل :
> مرحلة العرب ( الرسول و الخلفاء الراشدين ) , الدولة الأموية , الفاطمية ,الأيوبية , العباسية ثم أخيرا الإمبراطورية العثمانية و بزوال الخلافة العثمانية زال آخر رمز من رموز سلطان ونفوذ ذلك الجراد و إلى الأبد كما تقول النبؤة .


هذا كلام غير صحيح 
لان الاسلام قامت له دول كثيرة  و لا يمكن ان نقتصرها على الي ذكرتهم انت والى الان يوجد دول اسلامية  كثيرة 

مثل دول الخليج و ايران و العراق و الشام و غيرها و كثير من الدول الاسلام لا يزال موجود 

بعدين هذا دين و ليس دولة حتى نقول انها زالة قوتها او ضعفت او قويت 

ولذلك نقدر نقول ان النبؤة خاطئة او ممكن تتكلم عن شئ اخر 

والاسلام عمره ما ضعف


----------



## Zayer (15 ديسمبر 2005)

> تستخدم عادة للتعبير عن سقوط الشيطان الذي كان ملاكا


يعني عندكم الشيطان كان ملاك ؟  

في الاسلام ابليس ليس من الملائكة 



> طبعا كان له الدور الأكبر في كتابة القرآن مع رسول الإسلام .


هذا كله كذب في كذب  
ولو كان القران من قول البشر فأنا اتحداك ان تأتي بأية مثله 




> التعتيم الذي فرضه الإسلام علي اتباعه فقد فرض نوع من الدخان الأسود الكثيف علي العيون لكي يمنعها من رؤية طريق الخلاص الحقيقي .



بل الاسلام  جاء و اضاء طريق الحق و نور القلوب وارشد الناس للحق  ولانه دين سماوي لما استطاع ان يتابع الى الان 


وبنسبة الى اللباس مثل ما تكلم الاخ السيد  ورد  

العرب كانو يلبسو العمائم 



> أو بمعني أصح خمسة مراحل أو فترات يكون فيها ذلك الجراد قوي و له سلطان و بعدها لن يكون له أي نفوذ و إذا تتبعنا التاريخ الإسلامي نجد عدة مراحل :
> مرحلة العرب ( الرسول و الخلفاء الراشدين ) , الدولة الأموية , الفاطمية ,الأيوبية , العباسية ثم أخيرا الإمبراطورية العثمانية و بزوال الخلافة العثمانية زال آخر رمز من رموز سلطان ونفوذ ذلك الجراد و إلى الأبد كما تقول النبؤة .


هذا كلام غير صحيح 
لان الاسلام قامت له دول كثيرة  و لا يمكن ان نقتصرها على الي ذكرتهم انت والى الان يوجد دول اسلامية  كثيرة 

مثل دول الخليج و ايران و العراق و الشام و غيرها و كثير من الدول الاسلام لا يزال موجود 

بعدين هذا دين و ليس دولة حتى نقول انها زالة قوتها او ضعفت او قويت 

ولذلك نقدر نقول ان النبؤة خاطئة او ممكن تتكلم عن شئ اخر 

والاسلام عمره ما ضعف


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

حفيد المصطفى (ص) 
مطرود لقلة الأدب 

>>>>>> ممكن نشوف قلة الادب هذي يا مي روك 

أما بالنسبة للنبوءة فهي أما خاطئة مثل ماتفضل الاخ أو أنها تتكلم عن شيء آخر مثل يمكن دول الخليج لأنهم يلبسون العقال  ستنتهي وتقوم الخلافة الإسلامية من جديد بإذن الله 

وطيح إمريكا بإذن الرحمن وعلى فكرة لا يكت مسلم اسم إمريكا وإلا بجانبه ((رأس الكفر)) 

سلملم


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

حفيد المصطفى (ص) 
مطرود لقلة الأدب 

>>>>>> ممكن نشوف قلة الادب هذي يا مي روك 

أما بالنسبة للنبوءة فهي أما خاطئة مثل ماتفضل الاخ أو أنها تتكلم عن شيء آخر مثل يمكن دول الخليج لأنهم يلبسون العقال  ستنتهي وتقوم الخلافة الإسلامية من جديد بإذن الله 

وطيح إمريكا بإذن الرحمن وعلى فكرة لا يكت مسلم اسم إمريكا وإلا بجانبه ((رأس الكفر)) 

سلملم


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> يعني عندكم الشيطان كان ملاك ؟
> 
> في الاسلام ابليس ليس من الملائكة


اي نعم كان ملاك

طيب ممكن تشرحلنا ايش الشيطان كان؟



> هذا كله كذب في كذب
> ولو كان القران من قول البشر فأنا اتحداك ان تأتي بأية مثله


 
انا اتي لك بسورة و ليس اية فقط, انتظرني في الموضوع الاخر





> بل الاسلام جاء و اضاء طريق الحق و نور القلوب وارشد الناس للحق ولانه دين سماوي لما استطاع ان يتابع الى الان


 
ماذا عن البوضية؟ اليت هي اقدم من الاسلام؟ اليست هي مستمرة؟ اليس عدد المؤمنين بها اكثر من المسلمين؟ هل نقول ان دينهم صحيح؟ العدد و الزمن ليس دليل على صحة!





> وبنسبة الى اللباس مثل ما تكلم الاخ السيد ورد
> 
> العرب كانو يلبسو العمائم


 
ماشي ما حدا قال خطأو ممكن تدعم ردك بالدلائل؟؟



> هذا كلام غير صحيح
> لان الاسلام قامت له دول كثيرة و لا يمكن ان نقتصرها على الي ذكرتهم انت والى الان يوجد دول اسلامية كثيرة


 
عدد لي كم دولة اسلامية في العالم؟




> والاسلام عمره ما ضعف


 
لازم ما عم بتلاحظ الي يصير حواليك
6 مليون متنصر من قارة افريقيا فقط كل عام و هذا من قناة الجزيرة


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> يعني عندكم الشيطان كان ملاك ؟
> 
> في الاسلام ابليس ليس من الملائكة


اي نعم كان ملاك

طيب ممكن تشرحلنا ايش الشيطان كان؟



> هذا كله كذب في كذب
> ولو كان القران من قول البشر فأنا اتحداك ان تأتي بأية مثله


 
انا اتي لك بسورة و ليس اية فقط, انتظرني في الموضوع الاخر





> بل الاسلام جاء و اضاء طريق الحق و نور القلوب وارشد الناس للحق ولانه دين سماوي لما استطاع ان يتابع الى الان


 
ماذا عن البوضية؟ اليت هي اقدم من الاسلام؟ اليست هي مستمرة؟ اليس عدد المؤمنين بها اكثر من المسلمين؟ هل نقول ان دينهم صحيح؟ العدد و الزمن ليس دليل على صحة!





> وبنسبة الى اللباس مثل ما تكلم الاخ السيد ورد
> 
> العرب كانو يلبسو العمائم


 
ماشي ما حدا قال خطأو ممكن تدعم ردك بالدلائل؟؟



> هذا كلام غير صحيح
> لان الاسلام قامت له دول كثيرة و لا يمكن ان نقتصرها على الي ذكرتهم انت والى الان يوجد دول اسلامية كثيرة


 
عدد لي كم دولة اسلامية في العالم؟




> والاسلام عمره ما ضعف


 
لازم ما عم بتلاحظ الي يصير حواليك
6 مليون متنصر من قارة افريقيا فقط كل عام و هذا من قناة الجزيرة


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> حفيد المصطفى (ص)
> مطرود لقلة الأدب
> 
> >>>>>> ممكن نشوف قلة الادب هذي يا مي روك


افتح موضوع جديد في منتدى الشكاوي و انا اشوفك كيف هو كان قليل الادب



> أما بالنسبة للنبوءة فهي أما خاطئة مثل ماتفضل الاخ أو أنها تتكلم عن شيء آخر مثل يمكن دول الخليج لأنهم يلبسون العقال ستنتهي وتقوم الخلافة الإسلامية من جديد بإذن الله
> 
> وطيح إمريكا بإذن الرحمن وعلى فكرة لا يكت مسلم اسم إمريكا وإلا بجانبه ((رأس الكفر))


 

ههههههه لا تعليق!


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> حفيد المصطفى (ص)
> مطرود لقلة الأدب
> 
> >>>>>> ممكن نشوف قلة الادب هذي يا مي روك


افتح موضوع جديد في منتدى الشكاوي و انا اشوفك كيف هو كان قليل الادب



> أما بالنسبة للنبوءة فهي أما خاطئة مثل ماتفضل الاخ أو أنها تتكلم عن شيء آخر مثل يمكن دول الخليج لأنهم يلبسون العقال ستنتهي وتقوم الخلافة الإسلامية من جديد بإذن الله
> 
> وطيح إمريكا بإذن الرحمن وعلى فكرة لا يكت مسلم اسم إمريكا وإلا بجانبه ((رأس الكفر))


 

ههههههه لا تعليق!


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*الرب يباركك يا اخ دودي 

وياريت يا اخوة تقولولنا الشيطان كان ايه اساسا ولا ربنا خلقه شيطان علشان يلاقي حاجة يرميها في النار ولا ايه الموضوع بالضبط افيدونا *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*الرب يباركك يا اخ دودي 

وياريت يا اخوة تقولولنا الشيطان كان ايه اساسا ولا ربنا خلقه شيطان علشان يلاقي حاجة يرميها في النار ولا ايه الموضوع بالضبط افيدونا *


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

> لازم ما عم بتلاحظ الي يصير حواليك
> 6 مليون متنصر من قارة افريقيا فقط كل عام و هذا من قناة الجزيرة


 
يا أخي هناك مجاعات يعني تعطهم طعام وشراب يتنصروا وعلى فكرة إفريقيا ليس كلها مسلمين هناك ديانات أخرى 

وإفريقيا لا تمثل الإسلام أصلاً ليس فيها علماء بإستثناء شمال إفريقيا يعني إيزي يتنصر مافي مشكلة لأنه مايعرف عن الإسلام إلا اسموا وإذا تنصر اليوم عشان طعام بكره بيسلم عشان طعام ما الفائدة من هذا الشخص 



> افتح موضوع جديد في منتدى الشكاوي و انا اشوفك كيف هو كان قليل الادب


 
أوكي 


حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

> لازم ما عم بتلاحظ الي يصير حواليك
> 6 مليون متنصر من قارة افريقيا فقط كل عام و هذا من قناة الجزيرة


 
يا أخي هناك مجاعات يعني تعطهم طعام وشراب يتنصروا وعلى فكرة إفريقيا ليس كلها مسلمين هناك ديانات أخرى 

وإفريقيا لا تمثل الإسلام أصلاً ليس فيها علماء بإستثناء شمال إفريقيا يعني إيزي يتنصر مافي مشكلة لأنه مايعرف عن الإسلام إلا اسموا وإذا تنصر اليوم عشان طعام بكره بيسلم عشان طعام ما الفائدة من هذا الشخص 



> افتح موضوع جديد في منتدى الشكاوي و انا اشوفك كيف هو كان قليل الادب


 
أوكي 


حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

أما عن الشيطان فلا شبه بينه وبين الملائكة فهو مخلوق من نار وأما الملائكة مخلوقين من نور ولكن كان بين الملائكة 

والدليل :

"إذا قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه"


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

أما عن الشيطان فلا شبه بينه وبين الملائكة فهو مخلوق من نار وأما الملائكة مخلوقين من نور ولكن كان بين الملائكة 

والدليل :

"إذا قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه"


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> أما عن الشيطان فلا شبه بينه وبين الملائكة فهو مخلوق من نار وأما الملائكة مخلوقين من نور ولكن كان بين الملائكة
> 
> والدليل :
> 
> "إذا قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه"


 
يعني اول ما تخلق ابليس كان من النار؟ و اول ما تخلق كان سئ و شيطاني؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> أما عن الشيطان فلا شبه بينه وبين الملائكة فهو مخلوق من نار وأما الملائكة مخلوقين من نور ولكن كان بين الملائكة
> 
> والدليل :
> 
> "إذا قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه"


 
يعني اول ما تخلق ابليس كان من النار؟ و اول ما تخلق كان سئ و شيطاني؟؟


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

> يعني اول ما تخلق ابليس كان من النار؟ و اول ما تخلق كان سئ و شيطاني؟؟



أول ماخلق كان من النار , ولكنه لم يكن سيء 

أصبح شيطاني عندما رفض أمر الله بالسجود لآدم


----------



## فارس الدعوة (16 ديسمبر 2005)

> يعني اول ما تخلق ابليس كان من النار؟ و اول ما تخلق كان سئ و شيطاني؟؟



أول ماخلق كان من النار , ولكنه لم يكن سيء 

أصبح شيطاني عندما رفض أمر الله بالسجود لآدم


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> أول ماخلق كان من النار , ولكنه لم يكن سيء
> 
> أصبح شيطاني عندما رفض أمر الله بالسجود لآدم


 
طيب ممكن الدليل على انه من النار؟؟ وايش معنى الجن؟ و من هم؟


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> أول ماخلق كان من النار , ولكنه لم يكن سيء
> 
> أصبح شيطاني عندما رفض أمر الله بالسجود لآدم


 
طيب ممكن الدليل على انه من النار؟؟ وايش معنى الجن؟ و من هم؟


----------



## antoon refaat (16 ديسمبر 2005)

موضوع جميل وشيق واللهي


----------



## antoon refaat (16 ديسمبر 2005)

موضوع جميل وشيق واللهي


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*وليا سؤال كمان مش السجود لله واحده وغير كده شرك ازاي ربنا يامرهم بالسجود لغيره 

وايه وظيفة الشيطان قبل ما يبقي شيطان *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*وليا سؤال كمان مش السجود لله واحده وغير كده شرك ازاي ربنا يامرهم بالسجود لغيره 

وايه وظيفة الشيطان قبل ما يبقي شيطان *


----------



## فارس الدعوة (17 ديسمبر 2005)

للجميع >>>>>>>>>>>>

الشيطان ما الشيطان؟

الشيطان: هو كل متمرد من الجن والإنس والدواب وكل شيء وقد سمي المتمرد من كل شيء شيطاناً لمفارقة أخلاقه وأفعاله أخلاق سائر جنسه وأفعاله وبعده عن الخير ، هذا الشيطان أخذ على نفسه عهداً ليعادي بني آدم أجمعين حتى يوم الدين وذلك لأنه عندما خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم عليه السلام أمر الملائكة بالسجود له فسجدوا جميعاً لأنهم: {لا يعصون لله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون}  التحريم 6

ولكن كان هناك مخلوق يتعبد معهم وليس من جنسهم إذ أنهم خلقوا من نور وهو خلق من نار فخانه أصله ساعة الابتلاء فأبى أن يسجد لآدم متعللاً بأنه أشرف من آدم فقارن بين الأصول ولم يلتفت إلى الأمر بالسجود فقال: {أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين} الأعراف 12 ، هذا المخلوق هو الشيطان الرجيم إبليس اللعين ويا للعجب إنه يقر بأن الخالق هو الله ويقر بأن المحيي والمميت هو الله حيث قال: {أنظرنى إلى يوم يبعثون} الأعراف 14 

ولكن هل ينفع العلم بدون العمل؟ كلا ثم كلا بل يكون حجة على صاحبه إلى يوم القيامة، ومن هنا صدر الأمر الإلهي بالطرد واللعن {قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم * وإن عليك اللعنة إلى يوم الدين} الحجر34-35 وبذلك تأصلت العداوة بين الشيطان وبين آدم ففكر الشيطان في الانتقام والتشفي ووضع خطة ماكرة خبيثة فنطق على عجل {رب فأنظرنى إلى يوم يبعثون} الحجر 36 

ولقد طلب النظر إلى يوم البعث لا ليندم على خطيئته ولا ليتوب إلى الله ويرجع ويكفر عن إثمه الجسيم ولكن لينتقم من آدم وذريته جزاء ما لعنه الله وطرده حيث أنه يربط لعنه الله له بآدم ولا يربطها بعصيانه لله وبعد ما اطمأن لبقائه إلى يوم البعث حيث قال الله له: {فإنك من المنظرين * إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم} الحجر37-38 ، بدأ يفصح عن تفاصيل خطته دون خوف فقال: {رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين * إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين} الحجر39-40 

وبذلك حدد إبليس المعركة إنها الأرض وحدد عدته فيها إنه التزيين تزيين القبيح وتجميله فالإنسان لا يفعل شر إلا وعليه من الشيطان مسحه تزينه وتجمله وتظهره في غير حقيقته وردائه فليفطن الناس إلى عدة الشيطان وليحذروا كلما وجدوا في أمر تزينناً وكلما وجدوا من نفوسهم إليه اشتهاء ليحذروا فقد يكون الشيطان هناك إلا أن يتصلوا بالله ويعبدوه حق عبادته فليس للشيطان على عباد الله المخلصين من سبيل هذا هو شرطه - إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين


----------



## فارس الدعوة (17 ديسمبر 2005)

للجميع >>>>>>>>>>>>

الشيطان ما الشيطان؟

الشيطان: هو كل متمرد من الجن والإنس والدواب وكل شيء وقد سمي المتمرد من كل شيء شيطاناً لمفارقة أخلاقه وأفعاله أخلاق سائر جنسه وأفعاله وبعده عن الخير ، هذا الشيطان أخذ على نفسه عهداً ليعادي بني آدم أجمعين حتى يوم الدين وذلك لأنه عندما خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم عليه السلام أمر الملائكة بالسجود له فسجدوا جميعاً لأنهم: {لا يعصون لله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون}  التحريم 6

ولكن كان هناك مخلوق يتعبد معهم وليس من جنسهم إذ أنهم خلقوا من نور وهو خلق من نار فخانه أصله ساعة الابتلاء فأبى أن يسجد لآدم متعللاً بأنه أشرف من آدم فقارن بين الأصول ولم يلتفت إلى الأمر بالسجود فقال: {أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين} الأعراف 12 ، هذا المخلوق هو الشيطان الرجيم إبليس اللعين ويا للعجب إنه يقر بأن الخالق هو الله ويقر بأن المحيي والمميت هو الله حيث قال: {أنظرنى إلى يوم يبعثون} الأعراف 14 

ولكن هل ينفع العلم بدون العمل؟ كلا ثم كلا بل يكون حجة على صاحبه إلى يوم القيامة، ومن هنا صدر الأمر الإلهي بالطرد واللعن {قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم * وإن عليك اللعنة إلى يوم الدين} الحجر34-35 وبذلك تأصلت العداوة بين الشيطان وبين آدم ففكر الشيطان في الانتقام والتشفي ووضع خطة ماكرة خبيثة فنطق على عجل {رب فأنظرنى إلى يوم يبعثون} الحجر 36 

ولقد طلب النظر إلى يوم البعث لا ليندم على خطيئته ولا ليتوب إلى الله ويرجع ويكفر عن إثمه الجسيم ولكن لينتقم من آدم وذريته جزاء ما لعنه الله وطرده حيث أنه يربط لعنه الله له بآدم ولا يربطها بعصيانه لله وبعد ما اطمأن لبقائه إلى يوم البعث حيث قال الله له: {فإنك من المنظرين * إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم} الحجر37-38 ، بدأ يفصح عن تفاصيل خطته دون خوف فقال: {رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين * إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين} الحجر39-40 

وبذلك حدد إبليس المعركة إنها الأرض وحدد عدته فيها إنه التزيين تزيين القبيح وتجميله فالإنسان لا يفعل شر إلا وعليه من الشيطان مسحه تزينه وتجمله وتظهره في غير حقيقته وردائه فليفطن الناس إلى عدة الشيطان وليحذروا كلما وجدوا في أمر تزينناً وكلما وجدوا من نفوسهم إليه اشتهاء ليحذروا فقد يكون الشيطان هناك إلا أن يتصلوا بالله ويعبدوه حق عبادته فليس للشيطان على عباد الله المخلصين من سبيل هذا هو شرطه - إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

مهي المشكلة انك حتى تفاسير قرأنك ما تقراها فلا عيب عليك عندما لا تقرأ تفاسير الكتاب المقدس!

تفسير ابن كثير:



> *يَقُول تَعَالَى مُنَبِّهًا بَنِي آدَم عَلَى عَدَاوَة إِبْلِيس لَهُمْ وَلِأَبِيهِمْ مِنْ قَبْلهمْ وَمُقْرِعًا لِمَنْ اِتَّبَعَهُ مِنْهُمْ وَخَالَفَ خَالِقه وَمَوْلَاهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهُ وَابْتَدَأَهُ وَبِأَلْطَافِهِ رَزَقَهُ وَغَذَّاهُ ثُمَّ بَعْد هَذَا كُلّه وَالَى إِبْلِيس وَعَادَى اللَّه فَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ " أَيْ لِجَمِيعِ الْمَلَائِكَة كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ تَقْرِيره فِي أَوَّل سُورَة الْبَقَرَة " اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم " أَيْ سُجُود تَشْرِيف وَتَكْرِيم وَتَعْظِيم كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبّك لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِق بَشَرًا مِنْ صَلْصَال مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُون فَإِذَا سَوَّيْته وَنَفَخْت فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ " وَقَوْله " فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ " أَيْ خَانَهُ أَصْله فَإِنَّهُ خُلِقَ مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار وَأَصْل خَلْق الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيح مُسْلِم عَنْ عَائِشَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهَا عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ " خُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور وَخُلِقَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار وَخُلِقَ آدَم مِمَّا وُصِفَ لَكُمْ فَعِنْد الْحَاجَة نَضَحَ كُلّ وِعَاء بِمَا فِيهِ وَخَانَهُ الطَّبْع عِنْد الْحَاجَة وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ تَوَسَّمَ بِأَفْعَالِ الْمَلَائِكَة وَتَشَبَّهَ بِهِمْ وَتَعَبَّدَ وَتَنَسَّكَ فَلِهَذَا دَخَلَ فِي خِطَابهمْ وَعَصَى بِالْمُخَالَفَةِ " وَنَبَّهَ تَعَالَى هَاهُنَا عَلَى أَنَّهُ مِنْ الْجِنّ أَيْ عَلَى أَنَّهُ خُلِقَ مِنْ نَار كَمَا قَالَ " أَنَا خَيْر مِنْهُ خَلَقْتنِي مِنْ نَار وَخَلَقْته مِنْ طِين " قَالَ الْحَسَن الْبَصْرِيّ : مَا كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة طَرْفَة عَيْن قَطُّ وَإِنَّهُ لَأَصْل الْجِنّ كَمَا أَنَّ آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَصْل الْبَشَر رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيح عَنْهُ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ حَيّ مِنْ أَحْيَاء الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار السَّمُوم مِنْ بَيْن الْمَلَائِكَة وَكَانَ اِسْمه الْحَارِث وَكَانَ خَازِنًا مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة وَخُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور غَيْر هَذَا الْحَيّ قَالَ : وَخُلِقَتْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ ذُكِرُوا فِي الْقُرْآن مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار وَهُوَ لِسَان النَّار الَّذِي يَكُون فِي طَرَفهَا إِذَا اِلْتَهَبَتْ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك أَيْضًا عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ أَشْرَف الْمَلَائِكَة وَأَكْرَمهمْ قَبِيلَة وَكَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَسُلْطَان الْأَرْض وَكَانَ مِمَّا سَوَّلَتْ لَهُ نَفْسه مِنْ قَضَاء اللَّه أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَنَّ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا عَلَى أَهْل السَّمَاء فَوَقَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فِي قَلْبه كِبْر لَا يَعْلَمهُ إِلَّا اللَّه وَاسْتَخْرَجَ اللَّه ذَلِكَ الْكِبْر مِنْهُ حِين أَمَرَهُ بِالسُّجُودِ لِآدَم " فَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنْ الْكَافِرِينَ " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَوْله " كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ " أَيْ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجِنَان كَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ مَكِّيّ وَمَدَنِيّ وَبَصْرِيّ وَكُوفِيّ وَقَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس نَحْو ذَلِكَ وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : هُوَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة وَكَانَ يُدَبِّر أَمْر السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير مِنْ حَدِيث الْأَعْمَش عَنْ حَبِيب بْن أَبِي ثَابِت عَنْ سَعِيد بِهِ وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن الْمُسَيِّب كَانَ رَئِيس مَلَائِكَة سَمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَقَالَ اِبْن إِسْحَاق عَنْ خَلَّاد بْن عَطَاء عَنْ طَاوُس عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس قَبْل أَنْ يَرْكَب الْمَعْصِيَة مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة اِسْمه عزازيل وَكَانَ مِنْ سُكَّان الْأَرْض وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدّ الْمَلَائِكَة اِجْتِهَادًا وَأَكْثَرهمْ عِلْمًا فَذَلِكَ دَعَاهُ إِلَى الْكِبْر وَكَانَ مِنْ حَيّ يُسَمَّوْنَ جِنًّا . وَقَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ صَالِح مَوْلَى التَّوْأَمَة وَشَرِيك بْن أَبِي نَمِر أَحَدهمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : إِنَّ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة قَبِيلَة مِنْ الْجِنّ وَكَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْهَا وَكَانَ يَسُوس مَا بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض فَعَصَى فَسَخِطَ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ فَمَسَخَهُ شَيْطَانًا رَجِيمًا لَعَنَهُ اللَّه مَمْسُوخًا قَالَ : وَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَة الرَّجُل فِي كِبْر فَلَا تَرْجُهُ وَإِذَا كَانَتْ فِي مَعْصِيَة فَارْجُهُ وَعَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر أَنَّهُ قَالَ : كَانَ مِنْ الْجَنَّانِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْجَنَّة وَقَدْ رُوِيَ فِي هَذَا آثَار كَثِيرَة عَنْ السَّلَف وَغَالِبهَا مِنْ الْإِسْرَائِيلِيَّات الَّتِي تُنْقَل لِيُنْظَر فِيهَا وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم بِحَالِ كَثِير مِنْهَا وَمِنْهَا مَا قَدْ يُقْطَع بِكَذِبِهِ لِمُخَالَفَتِهِ الْحَقّ الَّذِي بِأَيْدِينَا وَفِي الْقُرْآن غُنْيَة عَنْ كُلّ مَا عَدَاهُ مِنْ الْأَخْبَار الْمُتَقَدِّمَة لِأَنَّهَا لَا تَكَاد تَخْلُو مِنْ تَبْدِيل وَزِيَادَة وَنُقْصَان وَقَدْ وُضِعَ فِيهَا أَشْيَاء كَثِيرَة وَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ الْحُفَّاظ الْمُتْقِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَنْفُونَ عَنْهَا تَحْرِيف الْغَالِينَ وَانْتِحَال الْمُبْطِلِينَ كَمَا لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّة مِنْ الْأَئِمَّة وَالْعُلَمَاء وَالسَّادَة وَالْأَتْقِيَاء وَالْبَرَرَة وَالنُّجَبَاء مِنْ الْجَهَابِذَة النُّقَّاد وَالْحُفَّاظ الْجِيَاد الَّذِينَ دَوَّنُوا الْحَدِيث وَحَرَّرُوهُ وَبَيَّنُوا صَحِيحه مِنْ حَسَنه مِنْ ضَعِيفه مِنْ مُنْكَره وَمَوْضُوعه وَمَتْرُوكه وَمَكْذُوبه وَعَرَّفُوا الْوَضَّاعِينَ وَالْكَذَّابِينَ وَالْمَجْهُولِينَ وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَصْنَاف الرِّجَال كُلّ ذَلِكَ صِيَانَة لِلْجَنَابِ النَّبَوِيّ وَالْمَقَام الْمُحَمَّدِيّ خَاتَم الرُّسُل وَسَيِّد الْبَشَر صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُنْسَب إِلَيْهِ كَذِب أَوْ يُحَدَّثُ عَنْهُ بِمَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ فَرَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمْ وَأَرْضَاهُمْ وَجَعَلَ جَنَّات الْفِرْدَوْس مَأْوَاهُمْ وَقَدْ فَعَلَ وَقَوْله " فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْر رَبّه " أَيْ فَخَرَجَ عَنْ طَاعَة اللَّه فَإِنَّ الْفِسْق هُوَ الْخُرُوج يُقَال فَسَقَتْ الرَّطْبَة إِذَا خَرَجَتْ مِنْ أَكْمَامهَا وَفَسَقَتْ الْفَأْرَة مِنْ جُحْرهَا إِذَا خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ لِلْعَيْثِ وَالْفَسَاد ثُمَّ قَالَ تَعَالَى مُقْرِعًا وَمُوَبِّخًا لِمَنْ اِتَّبَعَهُ وَأَطَاعَهُ " أَفَتَتَّخِذُونَهُ وَذُرِّيَّته أَوْلِيَاء مِنْ دُونِي " الْآيَة أَيْ بَدَلًا عَنِّي وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا " وَهَذَا الْمَقَام كَقَوْلِهِ بَعْد ذِكْر الْقِيَامَة وَأَهْوَالهَا وَمَصِير كُلّ مِنْ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ السُّعَدَاء وَالْأَشْقِيَاء فِي سُورَة يس " وَامْتَازُوا الْيَوْم أَيّهَا الْمُجْرِمُونَ - إِلَى قَوْله - أَفَلَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْقِلُونَ " .*


 
خطيت المهم بالاحمر, لان عارفكم بتبكون بوجه الحسين عندما يكون هناك رد طويل, فرأفتا بكم غيرت لون المهم فيه
يتبع...


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

مهي المشكلة انك حتى تفاسير قرأنك ما تقراها فلا عيب عليك عندما لا تقرأ تفاسير الكتاب المقدس!

تفسير ابن كثير:



> *يَقُول تَعَالَى مُنَبِّهًا بَنِي آدَم عَلَى عَدَاوَة إِبْلِيس لَهُمْ وَلِأَبِيهِمْ مِنْ قَبْلهمْ وَمُقْرِعًا لِمَنْ اِتَّبَعَهُ مِنْهُمْ وَخَالَفَ خَالِقه وَمَوْلَاهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهُ وَابْتَدَأَهُ وَبِأَلْطَافِهِ رَزَقَهُ وَغَذَّاهُ ثُمَّ بَعْد هَذَا كُلّه وَالَى إِبْلِيس وَعَادَى اللَّه فَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ " أَيْ لِجَمِيعِ الْمَلَائِكَة كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ تَقْرِيره فِي أَوَّل سُورَة الْبَقَرَة " اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم " أَيْ سُجُود تَشْرِيف وَتَكْرِيم وَتَعْظِيم كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبّك لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِق بَشَرًا مِنْ صَلْصَال مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُون فَإِذَا سَوَّيْته وَنَفَخْت فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ " وَقَوْله " فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ " أَيْ خَانَهُ أَصْله فَإِنَّهُ خُلِقَ مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار وَأَصْل خَلْق الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيح مُسْلِم عَنْ عَائِشَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهَا عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ " خُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور وَخُلِقَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار وَخُلِقَ آدَم مِمَّا وُصِفَ لَكُمْ فَعِنْد الْحَاجَة نَضَحَ كُلّ وِعَاء بِمَا فِيهِ وَخَانَهُ الطَّبْع عِنْد الْحَاجَة وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ تَوَسَّمَ بِأَفْعَالِ الْمَلَائِكَة وَتَشَبَّهَ بِهِمْ وَتَعَبَّدَ وَتَنَسَّكَ فَلِهَذَا دَخَلَ فِي خِطَابهمْ وَعَصَى بِالْمُخَالَفَةِ " وَنَبَّهَ تَعَالَى هَاهُنَا عَلَى أَنَّهُ مِنْ الْجِنّ أَيْ عَلَى أَنَّهُ خُلِقَ مِنْ نَار كَمَا قَالَ " أَنَا خَيْر مِنْهُ خَلَقْتنِي مِنْ نَار وَخَلَقْته مِنْ طِين " قَالَ الْحَسَن الْبَصْرِيّ : مَا كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة طَرْفَة عَيْن قَطُّ وَإِنَّهُ لَأَصْل الْجِنّ كَمَا أَنَّ آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَصْل الْبَشَر رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيح عَنْهُ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ حَيّ مِنْ أَحْيَاء الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار السَّمُوم مِنْ بَيْن الْمَلَائِكَة وَكَانَ اِسْمه الْحَارِث وَكَانَ خَازِنًا مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة وَخُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور غَيْر هَذَا الْحَيّ قَالَ : وَخُلِقَتْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ ذُكِرُوا فِي الْقُرْآن مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار وَهُوَ لِسَان النَّار الَّذِي يَكُون فِي طَرَفهَا إِذَا اِلْتَهَبَتْ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك أَيْضًا عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ أَشْرَف الْمَلَائِكَة وَأَكْرَمهمْ قَبِيلَة وَكَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَسُلْطَان الْأَرْض وَكَانَ مِمَّا سَوَّلَتْ لَهُ نَفْسه مِنْ قَضَاء اللَّه أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَنَّ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا عَلَى أَهْل السَّمَاء فَوَقَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فِي قَلْبه كِبْر لَا يَعْلَمهُ إِلَّا اللَّه وَاسْتَخْرَجَ اللَّه ذَلِكَ الْكِبْر مِنْهُ حِين أَمَرَهُ بِالسُّجُودِ لِآدَم " فَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنْ الْكَافِرِينَ " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَوْله " كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ " أَيْ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجِنَان كَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ مَكِّيّ وَمَدَنِيّ وَبَصْرِيّ وَكُوفِيّ وَقَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس نَحْو ذَلِكَ وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : هُوَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة وَكَانَ يُدَبِّر أَمْر السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير مِنْ حَدِيث الْأَعْمَش عَنْ حَبِيب بْن أَبِي ثَابِت عَنْ سَعِيد بِهِ وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن الْمُسَيِّب كَانَ رَئِيس مَلَائِكَة سَمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَقَالَ اِبْن إِسْحَاق عَنْ خَلَّاد بْن عَطَاء عَنْ طَاوُس عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس قَبْل أَنْ يَرْكَب الْمَعْصِيَة مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة اِسْمه عزازيل وَكَانَ مِنْ سُكَّان الْأَرْض وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدّ الْمَلَائِكَة اِجْتِهَادًا وَأَكْثَرهمْ عِلْمًا فَذَلِكَ دَعَاهُ إِلَى الْكِبْر وَكَانَ مِنْ حَيّ يُسَمَّوْنَ جِنًّا . وَقَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ صَالِح مَوْلَى التَّوْأَمَة وَشَرِيك بْن أَبِي نَمِر أَحَدهمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : إِنَّ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة قَبِيلَة مِنْ الْجِنّ وَكَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْهَا وَكَانَ يَسُوس مَا بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض فَعَصَى فَسَخِطَ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ فَمَسَخَهُ شَيْطَانًا رَجِيمًا لَعَنَهُ اللَّه مَمْسُوخًا قَالَ : وَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَة الرَّجُل فِي كِبْر فَلَا تَرْجُهُ وَإِذَا كَانَتْ فِي مَعْصِيَة فَارْجُهُ وَعَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر أَنَّهُ قَالَ : كَانَ مِنْ الْجَنَّانِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْجَنَّة وَقَدْ رُوِيَ فِي هَذَا آثَار كَثِيرَة عَنْ السَّلَف وَغَالِبهَا مِنْ الْإِسْرَائِيلِيَّات الَّتِي تُنْقَل لِيُنْظَر فِيهَا وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم بِحَالِ كَثِير مِنْهَا وَمِنْهَا مَا قَدْ يُقْطَع بِكَذِبِهِ لِمُخَالَفَتِهِ الْحَقّ الَّذِي بِأَيْدِينَا وَفِي الْقُرْآن غُنْيَة عَنْ كُلّ مَا عَدَاهُ مِنْ الْأَخْبَار الْمُتَقَدِّمَة لِأَنَّهَا لَا تَكَاد تَخْلُو مِنْ تَبْدِيل وَزِيَادَة وَنُقْصَان وَقَدْ وُضِعَ فِيهَا أَشْيَاء كَثِيرَة وَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ الْحُفَّاظ الْمُتْقِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَنْفُونَ عَنْهَا تَحْرِيف الْغَالِينَ وَانْتِحَال الْمُبْطِلِينَ كَمَا لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّة مِنْ الْأَئِمَّة وَالْعُلَمَاء وَالسَّادَة وَالْأَتْقِيَاء وَالْبَرَرَة وَالنُّجَبَاء مِنْ الْجَهَابِذَة النُّقَّاد وَالْحُفَّاظ الْجِيَاد الَّذِينَ دَوَّنُوا الْحَدِيث وَحَرَّرُوهُ وَبَيَّنُوا صَحِيحه مِنْ حَسَنه مِنْ ضَعِيفه مِنْ مُنْكَره وَمَوْضُوعه وَمَتْرُوكه وَمَكْذُوبه وَعَرَّفُوا الْوَضَّاعِينَ وَالْكَذَّابِينَ وَالْمَجْهُولِينَ وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَصْنَاف الرِّجَال كُلّ ذَلِكَ صِيَانَة لِلْجَنَابِ النَّبَوِيّ وَالْمَقَام الْمُحَمَّدِيّ خَاتَم الرُّسُل وَسَيِّد الْبَشَر صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُنْسَب إِلَيْهِ كَذِب أَوْ يُحَدَّثُ عَنْهُ بِمَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ فَرَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمْ وَأَرْضَاهُمْ وَجَعَلَ جَنَّات الْفِرْدَوْس مَأْوَاهُمْ وَقَدْ فَعَلَ وَقَوْله " فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْر رَبّه " أَيْ فَخَرَجَ عَنْ طَاعَة اللَّه فَإِنَّ الْفِسْق هُوَ الْخُرُوج يُقَال فَسَقَتْ الرَّطْبَة إِذَا خَرَجَتْ مِنْ أَكْمَامهَا وَفَسَقَتْ الْفَأْرَة مِنْ جُحْرهَا إِذَا خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ لِلْعَيْثِ وَالْفَسَاد ثُمَّ قَالَ تَعَالَى مُقْرِعًا وَمُوَبِّخًا لِمَنْ اِتَّبَعَهُ وَأَطَاعَهُ " أَفَتَتَّخِذُونَهُ وَذُرِّيَّته أَوْلِيَاء مِنْ دُونِي " الْآيَة أَيْ بَدَلًا عَنِّي وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا " وَهَذَا الْمَقَام كَقَوْلِهِ بَعْد ذِكْر الْقِيَامَة وَأَهْوَالهَا وَمَصِير كُلّ مِنْ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ السُّعَدَاء وَالْأَشْقِيَاء فِي سُورَة يس " وَامْتَازُوا الْيَوْم أَيّهَا الْمُجْرِمُونَ - إِلَى قَوْله - أَفَلَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْقِلُونَ " .*


 
خطيت المهم بالاحمر, لان عارفكم بتبكون بوجه الحسين عندما يكون هناك رد طويل, فرأفتا بكم غيرت لون المهم فيه
يتبع...


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

تفسير الجلالين:

"





> *وَإِذْ" مَنْصُوب بِاذْكُرْ "قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم" سُجُود انْحِنَاء لَا وَضْع جَبْهَة تَحِيَّة لَهُ "فَسَجَدُوا إلَّا إبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ" قِيلَ هُمْ نَوْع مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة فَالِاسْتِثْنَاء مُتَّصِل وَقِيلَ هُوَ مُنْقَطِع وَإِبْلِيس هُوَ أَبُو الْجِنِّ فَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّة ذُكِرَتْ مَعَهُ بَعْد وَالْمَلَائِكَة لَا ذُرِّيَّة لَهُمْ "فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْر رَبّه" أَيْ خَرَجَ عَنْ طَاعَته بِتَرْكِ السُّجُود "أَفَتَتَّخِذُونَهُ وَذُرِّيَّته" الْخِطَاب لِآدَم وَذُرِّيَّته وَالْهَاء فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ لِإِبْلِيسَ "أَوْلِيَاء مِنْ دُونِي" تُطِيعُونَهُمْ "وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوّ" أَيْ أَعْدَاء حَال "بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا" إبْلِيس وَذُرِّيَّته فِي إطَاعَتهمْ بَدَل إطَاعَة اللَّه*


 

تفسير الطبري:

*



الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل تَعَالَى : { وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره مُذَكِّرًا هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَسَدَ إِبْلِيس أَبَاهُمْ وَمُعَلِّمهمْ مَا كَانَ مِنْهُ مِنْ كِبْره وَاسْتِكْبَاره عَلَيْهِ حِين أَمَرَهُ بِالسُّجُودِ لَهُ , وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ الْعَدَاوَة وَالْحَسَد لَهُمْ عَلَى مِثْل الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ لِأَبِيهِمْ : { و } اُذْكُرْ يَا مُحَمَّد { إِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس } الَّذِي يُطِيعهُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ وَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَمْره , وَيُخَالِفُونَ أَمْر اللَّه , فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْجُد لَهُ اِسْتِكْبَارًا عَلَى اللَّه , وَحَسَدًا لِآدَم { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } . وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي مَعْنَى قَوْله { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ قَبِيلَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : بَلْ كَانَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة , فَنُسِبَ إِلَى الْجَنَّة . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : بَلْ قِيلَ مِنْ الْجِنّ , لِأَنَّهُ مِنْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ اِسْتَجْنَوْا عَنْ أَعْيُن بَنِي آدَم . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 17422 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا سَلَمَة , عَنْ اِبْن إِسْحَاق , عَنْ خَلَّاد بْن عَطَاء , عَنْ طَاوُس , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ اِسْمه قَبْل أَنْ يَرْكَب الْمَعْصِيَة عَزَازِيل , وَكَانَ مِنْ سُكَّان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدّ الْمَلَائِكَة اِجْتِهَادًا وَأَكْثَرهمْ عِلْمًا , فَذَلِكَ هُوَ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ إِلَى الْكِبْر , وَكَانَ مِنْ حَيّ يُسَمَّى جِنًّا . 17423 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْب , قَالَ : ثنا عُثْمَان بْن سَعِيد , عَنْ بِشْر بْن عُمَارَة , عَنْ أَبِي رَوْق , عَنْ الضَّحَّاك , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ حَيّ مِنْ أَحْيَاء الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ , خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار السَّمُوم مِنْ بَيْن الْمَلَائِكَة , وَكَانَ اِسْمه الْحَارِث . قَالَ : وَكَانَ خَازِنًا مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة . قَالَ : وَخُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور غَيْر هَذَا الْحَيّ . قَالَ : وَخُلِقَتْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ ذُكِرُوا فِي الْقُرْآن مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار , وَهُوَ لِسَان النَّار الَّذِي يَكُون فِي طَرَفهَا إِذَا اِلْتَهَبَتْ . 17424 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثني شَيْبَان , قَالَ : ثنا سَلَّام بْن مِسْكِين , عَنْ قَتَادَة , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن الْمُسَيَّب , قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس رَئِيس مَلَائِكَة سَمَاء الدُّنْيَا . * - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن وَكِيع , قَالَ : ثنا أَبِي عَنْ الْأَعْمَش , عَنْ حَبِيب بْن أَبِي ثَابِت , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , فِي قَوْله : { إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة , وَكَانَ يُدَبِّر أَمْر سَمَاء الدُّنْيَا . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ أَشْرَاف الْمَلَائِكَة وَأَكْرَمهمْ قَبِيلَة . وَكَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان , وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا , وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ فِيمَا قَضَى اللَّه أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَنَّ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا وَعَظَمَة عَلَى أَهْل السَّمَاء , فَوَقَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فِي قَلْبه كِبْر لَا يَعْلَمهُ إِلَّا اللَّه ; فَمَا كَانَ عِنْد السُّجُود حِين أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَسْجُد لِآدَم اِسْتَخْرَجَ اللَّه كِبْره عِنْد السُّجُود , فَلَعَنَهُ وَأَخَّرَهُ إِلَى يَوْم الدِّين . قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : وَقَوْله : { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } إِنَّمَا سُمِّيَ بِالْجِنَانِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَيْهَا , كَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : مَكِّيّ , وَمَدَنِيّ , وَكُوفِيّ , وَبَصْرِيّ , قَالَهُ اِبْن جُرَيْج . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : هُمْ سِبْط مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة قَبِيلَة , وَكَانَ اِسْم قَبِيلَته الْجِنّ : 17425 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثَنْي حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ صَالِح مَوْلَى التَّوْأَمَة , وَشَرِيك بْن أَبِي نَمِر أَحَدهمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَالَ : إِنَّ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة قَبِيلَة مِنْ الْجِنّ , وَكَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْهَا , وَكَانَ يَسُوس مَا بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض , فَعَصَى , فَسَخِطَ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ فَمَسَخَهُ شَيْطَانًا رَجِيمًا , لَعَنَهُ اللَّه مَمْسُوخًا . قَالَ : وَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَة الرَّجُل فِي كِبْر فَلَا تَرْجُهُ , وَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَته فِي مَعْصِيَة فَارْجُهُ , وَكَانَتْ خَطِيئَة آدَم فِي مَعْصِيَة , وَخَطِيئَة إِبْلِيس فِي كِبْر . 17426 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَوْله : { وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَبِيل مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ . وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة لَمْ يُؤْمَر بِالسُّجُودِ , وَكَانَ عَلَى خِزَانَة السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا . قَالَ : وَكَانَ قَتَادَة يَقُول : جِنّ عَنْ طَاعَة رَبّه . وَكَانَ الْحَسَن يَقُول : أَلْجَأَهُ اللَّه إِلَى نَسَبه . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن بْن يَحْيَى , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , فِي قَوْله { إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : كَانَ مِنْ قَبِيل مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ . 17427 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن بَشَّار , قَالَ : ثنا اِبْن أَبِي عَدِيّ , عَنْ عَوْف , عَنْ الْحَسَن , قَالَ : مَا كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة طُرْفَة عَيْن قَطُّ , وَإِنَّهُ لِأَصْلِ الْجِنّ , كَمَا أَنَّ آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَصْل الْإِنْس . 17428 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن وَاضِح , قَالَ : ثنا عُبَيْد , قَالَ : سَمِعْت الضَّحَّاك يَقُول : كَانَ إِبْلِيس عَلَى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَعَلَى الْأَرْض وَخَازِن الْجِنَان . * - حَدَّثَنَا عَنْ الْحُسَيْن بْن الْفَرَج , قَالَ : سَمِعْت أَبَا مُعَاذ يَقُول : أَخْبَرَنَا عُبَيْد , قَالَ : سَمِعْت الضَّحَّاك يَقُول فِي قَوْله : { فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } : كَانَ اِبْن عَبَّاس يَقُول : إِنَّ إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ أَشْرَاف الْمَلَائِكَة وَأَكْرَمهمْ قَبِيلَة , وَكَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان , وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَسُلْطَان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ مِمَّا سَوَّلَتْ لَهُ نَفْسه مِنْ قَضَاء اللَّه أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَنَّ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا عَلَى أَهْل السَّمَاء , فَوَقَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فِي قَلْبه كِبْر لَا يَعْلَمهُ إِلَّا اللَّه , فَاسْتَخْرَجَ اللَّه ذَلِكَ الْكِبْر مِنْهُ حِين أَمَرَهُ بِالسُّجُودِ لِآدَم , فَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنْ الْكَافِرِينَ , فَذَلِكَ قَوْله لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ : { إِنِّي أَعْلَم غَيْب السَّمَاوَات وَالْأَرْض وَأَعْلَم مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ } 2 33 يَعْنِي : مَا أَسَرَّ إِبْلِيس فِي نَفْسه مِنْ الْكِبْر . وَقَوْله : { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } كَانَ اِبْن عَبَّاس يَقُول : قَالَ اللَّه { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان , كَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : مَكِّيّ , وَمَدَنِيّ , وَبَصْرِيّ , وَكُوفِيّ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : كَانَ اِسْم قَبِيلَة إِبْلِيس الْجِنّ , وَهُمْ سِبْط مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ , فَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } فَنَسَبَهُ إِلَى قَبِيلَته . 17429 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَعْقُوب , عَنْ جَعْفَر , عَنْ سَعِيد , فِي قَوْله { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : مِنْ الْجَنَانَيْنِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْجِنَان . 17430 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن وَاضِح , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو سَعِيد الْيَحْمَدِيّ إِسْمَاعِيل بْن إِبْرَاهِيم , قَالَ : ثني سَوَّار بْن الْجَعْد الْيَحْمَدِيّ , عَنْ شَهْر بْن حَوْشَب , قَوْله : { مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ طَرَدَتْهُمْ الْمَلَائِكَة , فَأَسَرَهُ بَعْض الْمَلَائِكَة , فَذَهَبَ بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاء . 17431 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن سَعْد , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , قَالَ : ثَنْي عَمِّي , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله { إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْر رَبّه } قَالَ : كَانَ خَازِن الْجِنَان فَسُمِّيَ بِالْجِنَانِ . 17432 - حَدَّثَنِي نَصْر بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن الْأَوْدِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا أَحْمَد بْن بَشِير , عَنْ سُفْيَان بْن أَبِي الْمِقْدَام , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ خَزَنَة الْجَنَّة . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا الْقَوْل فِي ذَلِكَ فِيمَا مَضَى مِنْ كِتَابنَا هَذَا وَذَكَرْنَا اِخْتِلَاف الْمُخْتَلِفِينَ فِيهِ , فَأَغْنَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ إِعَادَته فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِع .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يتبع...*


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

تفسير الجلالين:

"





> *وَإِذْ" مَنْصُوب بِاذْكُرْ "قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم" سُجُود انْحِنَاء لَا وَضْع جَبْهَة تَحِيَّة لَهُ "فَسَجَدُوا إلَّا إبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ" قِيلَ هُمْ نَوْع مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة فَالِاسْتِثْنَاء مُتَّصِل وَقِيلَ هُوَ مُنْقَطِع وَإِبْلِيس هُوَ أَبُو الْجِنِّ فَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّة ذُكِرَتْ مَعَهُ بَعْد وَالْمَلَائِكَة لَا ذُرِّيَّة لَهُمْ "فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْر رَبّه" أَيْ خَرَجَ عَنْ طَاعَته بِتَرْكِ السُّجُود "أَفَتَتَّخِذُونَهُ وَذُرِّيَّته" الْخِطَاب لِآدَم وَذُرِّيَّته وَالْهَاء فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ لِإِبْلِيسَ "أَوْلِيَاء مِنْ دُونِي" تُطِيعُونَهُمْ "وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوّ" أَيْ أَعْدَاء حَال "بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا" إبْلِيس وَذُرِّيَّته فِي إطَاعَتهمْ بَدَل إطَاعَة اللَّه*


 

تفسير الطبري:

*



الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل تَعَالَى : { وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره مُذَكِّرًا هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَسَدَ إِبْلِيس أَبَاهُمْ وَمُعَلِّمهمْ مَا كَانَ مِنْهُ مِنْ كِبْره وَاسْتِكْبَاره عَلَيْهِ حِين أَمَرَهُ بِالسُّجُودِ لَهُ , وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ الْعَدَاوَة وَالْحَسَد لَهُمْ عَلَى مِثْل الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ لِأَبِيهِمْ : { و } اُذْكُرْ يَا مُحَمَّد { إِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس } الَّذِي يُطِيعهُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ وَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَمْره , وَيُخَالِفُونَ أَمْر اللَّه , فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْجُد لَهُ اِسْتِكْبَارًا عَلَى اللَّه , وَحَسَدًا لِآدَم { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } . وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي مَعْنَى قَوْله { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ قَبِيلَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : بَلْ كَانَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة , فَنُسِبَ إِلَى الْجَنَّة . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : بَلْ قِيلَ مِنْ الْجِنّ , لِأَنَّهُ مِنْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ اِسْتَجْنَوْا عَنْ أَعْيُن بَنِي آدَم . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 17422 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا سَلَمَة , عَنْ اِبْن إِسْحَاق , عَنْ خَلَّاد بْن عَطَاء , عَنْ طَاوُس , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ اِسْمه قَبْل أَنْ يَرْكَب الْمَعْصِيَة عَزَازِيل , وَكَانَ مِنْ سُكَّان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدّ الْمَلَائِكَة اِجْتِهَادًا وَأَكْثَرهمْ عِلْمًا , فَذَلِكَ هُوَ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ إِلَى الْكِبْر , وَكَانَ مِنْ حَيّ يُسَمَّى جِنًّا . 17423 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْب , قَالَ : ثنا عُثْمَان بْن سَعِيد , عَنْ بِشْر بْن عُمَارَة , عَنْ أَبِي رَوْق , عَنْ الضَّحَّاك , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ حَيّ مِنْ أَحْيَاء الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ , خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار السَّمُوم مِنْ بَيْن الْمَلَائِكَة , وَكَانَ اِسْمه الْحَارِث . قَالَ : وَكَانَ خَازِنًا مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة . قَالَ : وَخُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور غَيْر هَذَا الْحَيّ . قَالَ : وَخُلِقَتْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ ذُكِرُوا فِي الْقُرْآن مِنْ مَارِج مِنْ نَار , وَهُوَ لِسَان النَّار الَّذِي يَكُون فِي طَرَفهَا إِذَا اِلْتَهَبَتْ . 17424 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثني شَيْبَان , قَالَ : ثنا سَلَّام بْن مِسْكِين , عَنْ قَتَادَة , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن الْمُسَيَّب , قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس رَئِيس مَلَائِكَة سَمَاء الدُّنْيَا . * - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن وَكِيع , قَالَ : ثنا أَبِي عَنْ الْأَعْمَش , عَنْ حَبِيب بْن أَبِي ثَابِت , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , فِي قَوْله : { إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة , وَكَانَ يُدَبِّر أَمْر سَمَاء الدُّنْيَا . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ أَشْرَاف الْمَلَائِكَة وَأَكْرَمهمْ قَبِيلَة . وَكَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان , وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا , وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ فِيمَا قَضَى اللَّه أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَنَّ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا وَعَظَمَة عَلَى أَهْل السَّمَاء , فَوَقَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فِي قَلْبه كِبْر لَا يَعْلَمهُ إِلَّا اللَّه ; فَمَا كَانَ عِنْد السُّجُود حِين أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَسْجُد لِآدَم اِسْتَخْرَجَ اللَّه كِبْره عِنْد السُّجُود , فَلَعَنَهُ وَأَخَّرَهُ إِلَى يَوْم الدِّين . قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : وَقَوْله : { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } إِنَّمَا سُمِّيَ بِالْجِنَانِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَيْهَا , كَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : مَكِّيّ , وَمَدَنِيّ , وَكُوفِيّ , وَبَصْرِيّ , قَالَهُ اِبْن جُرَيْج . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : هُمْ سِبْط مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة قَبِيلَة , وَكَانَ اِسْم قَبِيلَته الْجِنّ : 17425 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثَنْي حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ صَالِح مَوْلَى التَّوْأَمَة , وَشَرِيك بْن أَبِي نَمِر أَحَدهمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَالَ : إِنَّ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة قَبِيلَة مِنْ الْجِنّ , وَكَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْهَا , وَكَانَ يَسُوس مَا بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض , فَعَصَى , فَسَخِطَ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ فَمَسَخَهُ شَيْطَانًا رَجِيمًا , لَعَنَهُ اللَّه مَمْسُوخًا . قَالَ : وَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَة الرَّجُل فِي كِبْر فَلَا تَرْجُهُ , وَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَته فِي مَعْصِيَة فَارْجُهُ , وَكَانَتْ خَطِيئَة آدَم فِي مَعْصِيَة , وَخَطِيئَة إِبْلِيس فِي كِبْر . 17426 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَوْله : { وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اُسْجُدُوا لِآدَم فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَبِيل مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ . وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة لَمْ يُؤْمَر بِالسُّجُودِ , وَكَانَ عَلَى خِزَانَة السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا . قَالَ : وَكَانَ قَتَادَة يَقُول : جِنّ عَنْ طَاعَة رَبّه . وَكَانَ الْحَسَن يَقُول : أَلْجَأَهُ اللَّه إِلَى نَسَبه . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن بْن يَحْيَى , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , فِي قَوْله { إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : كَانَ مِنْ قَبِيل مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ . 17427 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن بَشَّار , قَالَ : ثنا اِبْن أَبِي عَدِيّ , عَنْ عَوْف , عَنْ الْحَسَن , قَالَ : مَا كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة طُرْفَة عَيْن قَطُّ , وَإِنَّهُ لِأَصْلِ الْجِنّ , كَمَا أَنَّ آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَصْل الْإِنْس . 17428 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن وَاضِح , قَالَ : ثنا عُبَيْد , قَالَ : سَمِعْت الضَّحَّاك يَقُول : كَانَ إِبْلِيس عَلَى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَعَلَى الْأَرْض وَخَازِن الْجِنَان . * - حَدَّثَنَا عَنْ الْحُسَيْن بْن الْفَرَج , قَالَ : سَمِعْت أَبَا مُعَاذ يَقُول : أَخْبَرَنَا عُبَيْد , قَالَ : سَمِعْت الضَّحَّاك يَقُول فِي قَوْله : { فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } : كَانَ اِبْن عَبَّاس يَقُول : إِنَّ إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ أَشْرَاف الْمَلَائِكَة وَأَكْرَمهمْ قَبِيلَة , وَكَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان , وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَان السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَسُلْطَان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ مِمَّا سَوَّلَتْ لَهُ نَفْسه مِنْ قَضَاء اللَّه أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَنَّ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا عَلَى أَهْل السَّمَاء , فَوَقَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فِي قَلْبه كِبْر لَا يَعْلَمهُ إِلَّا اللَّه , فَاسْتَخْرَجَ اللَّه ذَلِكَ الْكِبْر مِنْهُ حِين أَمَرَهُ بِالسُّجُودِ لِآدَم , فَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنْ الْكَافِرِينَ , فَذَلِكَ قَوْله لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ : { إِنِّي أَعْلَم غَيْب السَّمَاوَات وَالْأَرْض وَأَعْلَم مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ } 2 33 يَعْنِي : مَا أَسَرَّ إِبْلِيس فِي نَفْسه مِنْ الْكِبْر . وَقَوْله : { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } كَانَ اِبْن عَبَّاس يَقُول : قَالَ اللَّه { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ خَازِنًا عَلَى الْجِنَان , كَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : مَكِّيّ , وَمَدَنِيّ , وَبَصْرِيّ , وَكُوفِيّ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : كَانَ اِسْم قَبِيلَة إِبْلِيس الْجِنّ , وَهُمْ سِبْط مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ , فَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } فَنَسَبَهُ إِلَى قَبِيلَته . 17429 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَعْقُوب , عَنْ جَعْفَر , عَنْ سَعِيد , فِي قَوْله { كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : مِنْ الْجَنَانَيْنِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْجِنَان . 17430 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن وَاضِح , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو سَعِيد الْيَحْمَدِيّ إِسْمَاعِيل بْن إِبْرَاهِيم , قَالَ : ثني سَوَّار بْن الْجَعْد الْيَحْمَدِيّ , عَنْ شَهْر بْن حَوْشَب , قَوْله : { مِنْ الْجِنّ } قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ طَرَدَتْهُمْ الْمَلَائِكَة , فَأَسَرَهُ بَعْض الْمَلَائِكَة , فَذَهَبَ بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاء . 17431 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن سَعْد , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , قَالَ : ثَنْي عَمِّي , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله { إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْر رَبّه } قَالَ : كَانَ خَازِن الْجِنَان فَسُمِّيَ بِالْجِنَانِ . 17432 - حَدَّثَنِي نَصْر بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن الْأَوْدِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا أَحْمَد بْن بَشِير , عَنْ سُفْيَان بْن أَبِي الْمِقْدَام , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ خَزَنَة الْجَنَّة . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا الْقَوْل فِي ذَلِكَ فِيمَا مَضَى مِنْ كِتَابنَا هَذَا وَذَكَرْنَا اِخْتِلَاف الْمُخْتَلِفِينَ فِيهِ , فَأَغْنَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ إِعَادَته فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِع .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يتبع...*


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

تفسير القرطبي:

*إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ
*
*



نُصِبَ عَلَى الِاسْتِثْنَاء الْمُتَّصِل , لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة عَلَى قَوْل الْجُمْهُور : اِبْن عَبَّاس وَابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن جُرَيْج وَابْن الْمُسَيِّب وَقَتَادَة وَغَيْرهمْ , وَهُوَ اِخْتِيَار الشَّيْخ أَبِي الْحَسَن , وَرَجَّحَهُ الطَّبَرِيّ , وَهُوَ ظَاهِر الْآيَة . قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : وَكَانَ اِسْمه عزازيل وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشْرَاف الْمَلَائِكَة وَكَانَ مِنْ الْأَجْنِحَة الْأَرْبَعَة ثُمَّ أُبْلِسَ بَعْدُ . رَوَى سِمَاك بْن حَرْب عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة فَلَمَّا عَصَى اللَّه غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ فَلَعَنَهُ فَصَارَ شَيْطَانًا . وَحَكَى الْمَاوَرْدِيّ عَنْ قَتَادَة : أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ أَفْضَل صِنْف مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنَّة . وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر : إِنَّ الْجِنّ سِبْط مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار وَإِبْلِيس مِنْهُمْ , وَخُلِقَ سَائِر الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور . وَقَالَ اِبْن زَيْد وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة أَيْضًا : إِبْلِيس أَبُو الْجِنّ كَمَا أَنَّ آدَم أَبُو الْبَشَر وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَلَكًا , وَرَوَى نَحْوه عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَقَالَ : اِسْمه الْحَارِث . وَقَالَ شَهْر بْن حَوْشَب وَبَعْض الْأُصُولِيِّينَ : كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا فِي الْأَرْض وَقَاتَلَتْهُمْ الْمَلَائِكَة فَسَبَوْهُ صَغِيرًا وَتَعَبَّدَ مَعَ الْمَلَائِكَة وَخُوطِبَ , وَحَكَاهُ الطَّبَرِيّ عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود . وَالِاسْتِئْنَاء عَلَى هَذَا مُنْقَطِع , مِثْل قَوْله تَعَالَى : " مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْم إِلَّا اِتِّبَاع الظَّنّ " [ النِّسَاء : 175 ] وَقَوْله : " إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ " [ الْمَائِدَة : 3 ] فِي أَحَد الْقَوْلَيْنِ , وَقَالَ الشَّاعِر : لَيْسَ عَلَيْك عَطَش وَلَا جُوع إِلَّا الرُّقَاد وَالرُّقَاد مَمْنُوع وَاحْتَجَّ بَعْض أَصْحَاب هَذَا الْقَوْل بِأَنَّ اللَّه جَلَّ وَعَزَّ وَصَفَ الْمَلَائِكَة فَقَالَ : " لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّه مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ " [ التَّحْرِيم : 6 ] , وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ " [ الْكَهْف : 50 ] وَالْجِنّ غَيْر الْمَلَائِكَة . أَجَابَ أَهْل الْمَقَالَة الْأُولَى بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَمْتَنِع أَنْ يَخْرُج إِبْلِيس مِنْ جُمْلَة الْمَلَائِكَة لِمَا سَبَقَ فِي عِلْم اللَّه بِشَقَائِهِ عَدْلًا مِنْهُ , لَا يُسْأَل عَمَّا يَفْعَل , وَلَيْسَ فِي خَلْقه مِنْ نَار وَلَا فِي تَرْكِيب الشَّهْوَة حِين غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ مَا يَدْفَع أَنَّهُ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة . وَقَوْل مَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ جِنّ الْأَرْض فَسُبِيَ , فَقَدْ رُوِيَ فِي مُقَابَلَته أَنَّ إِبْلِيس هُوَ الَّذِي قَاتَلَ الْجِنّ فِي الْأَرْض مَعَ جُنْد مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة , حَكَاهُ الْمَهْدَوِيّ وَغَيْره . وَحَكَى الثَّعْلَبِيّ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : أَنَّ إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ حَيّ مِنْ أَحْيَاء الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار السَّمُوم , وَخُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور , وَكَانَ اِسْمه بِالسُّرْيَانِيَّةِ عزازيل , وَبِالْعَرَبِيَّةِ الْحَارِث , وَكَانَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة وَكَانَ رَئِيس مَلَائِكَة السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَانهَا وَسُلْطَان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدّ الْمَلَائِكَة اِجْتِهَادًا وَأَكْثَرهمْ عِلْمًا , وَكَانَ يَسُوس مَا بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض , فَرَأَى لِنَفْسِهِ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا وَعَظَمَة , فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ إِلَى الْكُفْر فَعَصَى اللَّه فَمَسَخَهُ شَيْطَانًا رَجِيمًا . فَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَة الرَّجُل فِي كِبْر فَلَا تَرْجُهُ , وَإِنْ كَانَتْ خَطِيئَته فِي مَعْصِيَة فَارْجُهُ , وَكَانَتْ خَطِيئَة آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مَعْصِيَة , وَخَطِيئَة إِبْلِيس كِبْرًا . وَالْمَلَائِكَة قَدْ تُسَمَّى جِنًّا لِاسْتِتَارِهَا , وَفِي التَّنْزِيل : " وَجَعَلُوا بَيْنه وَبَيْن الْجِنَّة نَسَبًا " [ الصَّافَّات : 158 ] , وَقَالَ الشَّاعِر فِي ذِكْر سُلَيْمَان عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام : وَسَخَّرَ مِنْ جِنّ الْمَلَائِك تِسْعَة قِيَامًا لَدَيْهِ يَعْمَلُونَ بِلَا أَجْر وَأَيْضًا لَمَّا كَانَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة نُسِبَ إِلَيْهَا فَاشْتُقَّ اِسْمه مِنْ اِسْمهَا , وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَإِبْلِيس وَزْنه إِفْعِيل , مُشْتَقّ مِنْ الْإِبْلَاس وَهُوَ الْيَأْس مِنْ رَحْمَة اللَّه تَعَالَى . وَلَمْ يَنْصَرِف , لِأَنَّهُ مَعْرِفَة وَلَا نَظِير لَهُ فِي الْأَسْمَاء فَشُبِّهَ بِالْأَعْجَمِيَّةِ , قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة وَغَيْره . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ أَعْجَمِيّ لَا اِشْتِقَاق لَهُ فَلَمْ يَنْصَرِف لِلْعُجْمَةِ وَالتَّعْرِيف , قَالَ الزَّجَّاج وَغَيْره .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اتمنى اني لم اطل عليكم!!*


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

تفسير القرطبي:

*إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ
*
*



نُصِبَ عَلَى الِاسْتِثْنَاء الْمُتَّصِل , لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة عَلَى قَوْل الْجُمْهُور : اِبْن عَبَّاس وَابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن جُرَيْج وَابْن الْمُسَيِّب وَقَتَادَة وَغَيْرهمْ , وَهُوَ اِخْتِيَار الشَّيْخ أَبِي الْحَسَن , وَرَجَّحَهُ الطَّبَرِيّ , وَهُوَ ظَاهِر الْآيَة . قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : وَكَانَ اِسْمه عزازيل وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشْرَاف الْمَلَائِكَة وَكَانَ مِنْ الْأَجْنِحَة الْأَرْبَعَة ثُمَّ أُبْلِسَ بَعْدُ . رَوَى سِمَاك بْن حَرْب عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ إِبْلِيس مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة فَلَمَّا عَصَى اللَّه غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ فَلَعَنَهُ فَصَارَ شَيْطَانًا . وَحَكَى الْمَاوَرْدِيّ عَنْ قَتَادَة : أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ أَفْضَل صِنْف مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنَّة . وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر : إِنَّ الْجِنّ سِبْط مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار وَإِبْلِيس مِنْهُمْ , وَخُلِقَ سَائِر الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور . وَقَالَ اِبْن زَيْد وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة أَيْضًا : إِبْلِيس أَبُو الْجِنّ كَمَا أَنَّ آدَم أَبُو الْبَشَر وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَلَكًا , وَرَوَى نَحْوه عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَقَالَ : اِسْمه الْحَارِث . وَقَالَ شَهْر بْن حَوْشَب وَبَعْض الْأُصُولِيِّينَ : كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا فِي الْأَرْض وَقَاتَلَتْهُمْ الْمَلَائِكَة فَسَبَوْهُ صَغِيرًا وَتَعَبَّدَ مَعَ الْمَلَائِكَة وَخُوطِبَ , وَحَكَاهُ الطَّبَرِيّ عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود . وَالِاسْتِئْنَاء عَلَى هَذَا مُنْقَطِع , مِثْل قَوْله تَعَالَى : " مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْم إِلَّا اِتِّبَاع الظَّنّ " [ النِّسَاء : 175 ] وَقَوْله : " إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ " [ الْمَائِدَة : 3 ] فِي أَحَد الْقَوْلَيْنِ , وَقَالَ الشَّاعِر : لَيْسَ عَلَيْك عَطَش وَلَا جُوع إِلَّا الرُّقَاد وَالرُّقَاد مَمْنُوع وَاحْتَجَّ بَعْض أَصْحَاب هَذَا الْقَوْل بِأَنَّ اللَّه جَلَّ وَعَزَّ وَصَفَ الْمَلَائِكَة فَقَالَ : " لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّه مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ " [ التَّحْرِيم : 6 ] , وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " إِلَّا إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ الْجِنّ " [ الْكَهْف : 50 ] وَالْجِنّ غَيْر الْمَلَائِكَة . أَجَابَ أَهْل الْمَقَالَة الْأُولَى بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَمْتَنِع أَنْ يَخْرُج إِبْلِيس مِنْ جُمْلَة الْمَلَائِكَة لِمَا سَبَقَ فِي عِلْم اللَّه بِشَقَائِهِ عَدْلًا مِنْهُ , لَا يُسْأَل عَمَّا يَفْعَل , وَلَيْسَ فِي خَلْقه مِنْ نَار وَلَا فِي تَرْكِيب الشَّهْوَة حِين غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ مَا يَدْفَع أَنَّهُ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة . وَقَوْل مَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ جِنّ الْأَرْض فَسُبِيَ , فَقَدْ رُوِيَ فِي مُقَابَلَته أَنَّ إِبْلِيس هُوَ الَّذِي قَاتَلَ الْجِنّ فِي الْأَرْض مَعَ جُنْد مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة , حَكَاهُ الْمَهْدَوِيّ وَغَيْره . وَحَكَى الثَّعْلَبِيّ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : أَنَّ إِبْلِيس كَانَ مِنْ حَيّ مِنْ أَحْيَاء الْمَلَائِكَة يُقَال لَهُمْ الْجِنّ خُلِقُوا مِنْ نَار السَّمُوم , وَخُلِقَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ نُور , وَكَانَ اِسْمه بِالسُّرْيَانِيَّةِ عزازيل , وَبِالْعَرَبِيَّةِ الْحَارِث , وَكَانَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة وَكَانَ رَئِيس مَلَائِكَة السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَكَانَ لَهُ سُلْطَانهَا وَسُلْطَان الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدّ الْمَلَائِكَة اِجْتِهَادًا وَأَكْثَرهمْ عِلْمًا , وَكَانَ يَسُوس مَا بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض , فَرَأَى لِنَفْسِهِ بِذَلِكَ شَرَفًا وَعَظَمَة , فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ إِلَى الْكُفْر فَعَصَى اللَّه فَمَسَخَهُ شَيْطَانًا رَجِيمًا . فَإِذَا كَانَتْ خَطِيئَة الرَّجُل فِي كِبْر فَلَا تَرْجُهُ , وَإِنْ كَانَتْ خَطِيئَته فِي مَعْصِيَة فَارْجُهُ , وَكَانَتْ خَطِيئَة آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مَعْصِيَة , وَخَطِيئَة إِبْلِيس كِبْرًا . وَالْمَلَائِكَة قَدْ تُسَمَّى جِنًّا لِاسْتِتَارِهَا , وَفِي التَّنْزِيل : " وَجَعَلُوا بَيْنه وَبَيْن الْجِنَّة نَسَبًا " [ الصَّافَّات : 158 ] , وَقَالَ الشَّاعِر فِي ذِكْر سُلَيْمَان عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام : وَسَخَّرَ مِنْ جِنّ الْمَلَائِك تِسْعَة قِيَامًا لَدَيْهِ يَعْمَلُونَ بِلَا أَجْر وَأَيْضًا لَمَّا كَانَ مِنْ خُزَّانِ الْجَنَّة نُسِبَ إِلَيْهَا فَاشْتُقَّ اِسْمه مِنْ اِسْمهَا , وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَإِبْلِيس وَزْنه إِفْعِيل , مُشْتَقّ مِنْ الْإِبْلَاس وَهُوَ الْيَأْس مِنْ رَحْمَة اللَّه تَعَالَى . وَلَمْ يَنْصَرِف , لِأَنَّهُ مَعْرِفَة وَلَا نَظِير لَهُ فِي الْأَسْمَاء فَشُبِّهَ بِالْأَعْجَمِيَّةِ , قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة وَغَيْره . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ أَعْجَمِيّ لَا اِشْتِقَاق لَهُ فَلَمْ يَنْصَرِف لِلْعُجْمَةِ وَالتَّعْرِيف , قَالَ الزَّجَّاج وَغَيْره .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اتمنى اني لم اطل عليكم!!*


----------



## فارس الدعوة (17 ديسمبر 2005)

ومن قال لك أنني لم أقل أنه من الملائكة ولكني أقصد أنه متلف عن الملائكة العاديين فهم مخلوق من نار وهم مخلوقون من نور وهو كما ذكرت التفاسير التي أتيت بها من الجن وهذا ماقلت لك أنه من الجن أو الجِنة يعني مافي أختلاف أهذا ما تريده أنت ....................

وقلت 


> خطيت المهم بالاحمر, لان عارفكم بتبكون بوجه الحسين عندما يكون هناك رد طويل, فرأفتا بكم غيرت لون المهم فيه



الحسين والحسين 

هههههههـ أنا من أهل السنة والجماعة سني ولست شيعي 

والحسين عندي صحابي فقط رضي الله عنه لا أدعوه ولا أبكي عنده ولا أزور قبره ولا شيء فهمت 

وحفيد المصطفى (ص) من أبناء الحسين رضي الله عنه 

الآن أريد منك لو سمحت الشيطان عند المسيحيين ماذا هو ؟!


----------



## فارس الدعوة (17 ديسمبر 2005)

ومن قال لك أنني لم أقل أنه من الملائكة ولكني أقصد أنه متلف عن الملائكة العاديين فهم مخلوق من نار وهم مخلوقون من نور وهو كما ذكرت التفاسير التي أتيت بها من الجن وهذا ماقلت لك أنه من الجن أو الجِنة يعني مافي أختلاف أهذا ما تريده أنت ....................

وقلت 


> خطيت المهم بالاحمر, لان عارفكم بتبكون بوجه الحسين عندما يكون هناك رد طويل, فرأفتا بكم غيرت لون المهم فيه



الحسين والحسين 

هههههههـ أنا من أهل السنة والجماعة سني ولست شيعي 

والحسين عندي صحابي فقط رضي الله عنه لا أدعوه ولا أبكي عنده ولا أزور قبره ولا شيء فهمت 

وحفيد المصطفى (ص) من أبناء الحسين رضي الله عنه 

الآن أريد منك لو سمحت الشيطان عند المسيحيين ماذا هو ؟!


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> ومن قال لك أنني لم أقل أنه من الملائكة ولكني أقصد أنه متلف عن الملائكة العاديين فهم مخلوق من نار وهم مخلوقون من نور وهو كما ذكرت التفاسير التي أتيت بها من الجن وهذا ماقلت لك أنه من الجن أو الجِنة يعني مافي أختلاف أهذا ما تريده أنت ....................
> !


 

زاير قال انه ليس ملاك, و استهزء بقولنا انه من الملائكة

بعدين لم تقرأ التفاسير كلها, لان قولها انه كان ملاك و يخط الله عليه و حوله الى شيطان, و هذا ما رفض في بداية الامر!





> الحسين والحسين
> 
> هههههههـ أنا من أهل السنة والجماعة سني ولست شيعي
> 
> والحسين عندي صحابي فقط رضي الله عنه لا أدعوه ولا أبكي عنده ولا أزور قبره ولا شيء فهمت


 

ايش الفرق ماهو الشيعة والسنة واحد زي ما تقولوا!!





> الآن أريد منك لو سمحت الشيطان عند المسيحيين ماذا هو ؟


 
بتأمر, بفتحلك موضوع جديد خاص عن الشيطان, ولو ما اعرف شو قصتكم مع الشياطين اليومين دول!!


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> ومن قال لك أنني لم أقل أنه من الملائكة ولكني أقصد أنه متلف عن الملائكة العاديين فهم مخلوق من نار وهم مخلوقون من نور وهو كما ذكرت التفاسير التي أتيت بها من الجن وهذا ماقلت لك أنه من الجن أو الجِنة يعني مافي أختلاف أهذا ما تريده أنت ....................
> !


 

زاير قال انه ليس ملاك, و استهزء بقولنا انه من الملائكة

بعدين لم تقرأ التفاسير كلها, لان قولها انه كان ملاك و يخط الله عليه و حوله الى شيطان, و هذا ما رفض في بداية الامر!





> الحسين والحسين
> 
> هههههههـ أنا من أهل السنة والجماعة سني ولست شيعي
> 
> والحسين عندي صحابي فقط رضي الله عنه لا أدعوه ولا أبكي عنده ولا أزور قبره ولا شيء فهمت


 

ايش الفرق ماهو الشيعة والسنة واحد زي ما تقولوا!!





> الآن أريد منك لو سمحت الشيطان عند المسيحيين ماذا هو ؟


 
بتأمر, بفتحلك موضوع جديد خاص عن الشيطان, ولو ما اعرف شو قصتكم مع الشياطين اليومين دول!!


----------



## فارس الدعوة (18 ديسمبر 2005)

> زاير قال انه ليس ملاك, و استهزء بقولنا انه من الملائكة



هل زاير عالم من علمائنا كي تحاجني في قوله 



> ايش الفرق ماهو الشيعة والسنة واحد زي ما تقولوا!!



أنت قبطي صح ترضى أحججك بما في الكاثوليكية 



> بتأمر, بفتحلك موضوع جديد خاص عن الشيطان, ولو ما اعرف شو قصتكم مع الشياطين اليومين دول!!



ههههههههه طيب لما تفتح عطني الرابط 

الشيطان هو من يكتم على أحدنا رؤية الحق !


----------



## فارس الدعوة (18 ديسمبر 2005)

> زاير قال انه ليس ملاك, و استهزء بقولنا انه من الملائكة



هل زاير عالم من علمائنا كي تحاجني في قوله 



> ايش الفرق ماهو الشيعة والسنة واحد زي ما تقولوا!!



أنت قبطي صح ترضى أحججك بما في الكاثوليكية 



> بتأمر, بفتحلك موضوع جديد خاص عن الشيطان, ولو ما اعرف شو قصتكم مع الشياطين اليومين دول!!



ههههههههه طيب لما تفتح عطني الرابط 

الشيطان هو من يكتم على أحدنا رؤية الحق !


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> هل زاير عالم من علمائنا كي تحاجني في قوله !


 
يا اخي ما قلت انه عالم, صحيح هو شيعي, بس ما معقولة يتكلم هيك من كيفه, بعدين ردي كان كمان موجه اله





> أنت قبطي صح ترضى أحججك بما في الكاثوليكية


 

لا ما انا بالقبطي




> الشيطان هو من يكتم على أحدنا رؤية الحق


 
نحن لا نتكلم عن صفة, بل عن شخصية


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> هل زاير عالم من علمائنا كي تحاجني في قوله !


 
يا اخي ما قلت انه عالم, صحيح هو شيعي, بس ما معقولة يتكلم هيك من كيفه, بعدين ردي كان كمان موجه اله





> أنت قبطي صح ترضى أحججك بما في الكاثوليكية


 

لا ما انا بالقبطي




> الشيطان هو من يكتم على أحدنا رؤية الحق


 
نحن لا نتكلم عن صفة, بل عن شخصية


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (23 ديسمبر 2005)

> اي نعم كان ملاك
> 
> طيب ممكن تشرحلنا ايش الشيطان كان؟



اوكي بس خلني احصل الرواية 




> انا اتي لك بسورة و ليس اية فقط, انتظرني في الموضوع الاخر



انا في الانتضار 



> ماذا عن البوضية؟ اليت هي اقدم من الاسلام؟ اليست هي مستمرة؟ اليس عدد المؤمنين بها اكثر من المسلمين؟ هل نقول ان دينهم صحيح؟ العدد و الزمن ليس دليل على صحة!


اول مرة اسمع بها 



> عدد لي كم دولة اسلامية في العالم؟



كثير دول العالم العربي كلها تعتبر اسلامية 

مصر و السعودية و سورية و العراق و لبنان وغيرها الكثير 




> لازم ما عم بتلاحظ الي يصير حواليك
> 6 مليون متنصر من قارة افريقيا فقط كل عام و هذا من قناة الجزيرة


نعم و لكن انت شفت العدد و ما شفت السبب ! 

قال الامام علي عليه السلام 

لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته


----------



## Zayer (23 ديسمبر 2005)

> اي نعم كان ملاك
> 
> طيب ممكن تشرحلنا ايش الشيطان كان؟



اوكي بس خلني احصل الرواية 




> انا اتي لك بسورة و ليس اية فقط, انتظرني في الموضوع الاخر



انا في الانتضار 



> ماذا عن البوضية؟ اليت هي اقدم من الاسلام؟ اليست هي مستمرة؟ اليس عدد المؤمنين بها اكثر من المسلمين؟ هل نقول ان دينهم صحيح؟ العدد و الزمن ليس دليل على صحة!


اول مرة اسمع بها 



> عدد لي كم دولة اسلامية في العالم؟



كثير دول العالم العربي كلها تعتبر اسلامية 

مصر و السعودية و سورية و العراق و لبنان وغيرها الكثير 




> لازم ما عم بتلاحظ الي يصير حواليك
> 6 مليون متنصر من قارة افريقيا فقط كل عام و هذا من قناة الجزيرة


نعم و لكن انت شفت العدد و ما شفت السبب ! 

قال الامام علي عليه السلام 

لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته


----------



## Zayer (23 ديسمبر 2005)

بنسبة الى ابليس لم يكن من الملائكة 

بل كان مع الملائكة وكان يعبد الله و يسبح الله  

الى  ان عصى امر الله تعالى لانه استكبر عن السجود لادم 

فغضب الله عليه   

والملائكة لا يعصون الله ما امرهم  و ابليس عصى الله و هذا يعني انه ليس بملاك 

وابليس من الجن مخلوق من نار وسوف يخلد في النار :d


----------



## Zayer (23 ديسمبر 2005)

بنسبة الى ابليس لم يكن من الملائكة 

بل كان مع الملائكة وكان يعبد الله و يسبح الله  

الى  ان عصى امر الله تعالى لانه استكبر عن السجود لادم 

فغضب الله عليه   

والملائكة لا يعصون الله ما امرهم  و ابليس عصى الله و هذا يعني انه ليس بملاك 

وابليس من الجن مخلوق من نار وسوف يخلد في النار :d


----------



## My Rock (23 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انا في الانتضار


 
علقت على الموضوع الاخر, الذي فيه تحدي انأتي بأية مثله




> اول مرة اسمع بها


 
ما سامع فيها, لا يعني عدم وجودها او عدم صحتها



> كثير دول العالم العربي كلها تعتبر اسلامية
> 
> مصر و السعودية و سورية و العراق و لبنان وغيرها الكثير


هل فيها القرأن هو الدستور؟ هل اسمها جمهورية مصر الاسلامية؟ او جمهورية العراق الاسلامية؟ و الشئ نفسه مع لبنان, هذه دول تسمى اسلامية لعدد المسلمين فيها, لا لحكم الدين الاسلامي, ايران و سعودية تسمى جول اسلامية لحكم القرأن فيها





> نعم و لكن انت شفت العدد و ما شفت السبب !


 
هلا صار السبب! يا عزيزي هذا تبرير, و لايجوز لك ان تحكم على الاخرين, فانت لاتعلم ما في قلوبهم ولا يومك سألت واحد منهم على السبب, اقرأ في موقع قناة الجزيرة و اسمع شو هو السبب, لماذا بدأ الشيخ بالقول انه من المفروض عمل شئ مفابل هذه الحملات التبشيرية, 


بالمناسبة, تحتاج لان تراجع مداخلاتي من رقم 20 الى 22 و سترى ما هو الشيطان, فانت مدين باما الاعتراف بالتكلم بدون علم, او عندك دليل على كلامك يفند ما قلنا مسبقا


----------



## My Rock (23 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انا في الانتضار


 
علقت على الموضوع الاخر, الذي فيه تحدي انأتي بأية مثله




> اول مرة اسمع بها


 
ما سامع فيها, لا يعني عدم وجودها او عدم صحتها



> كثير دول العالم العربي كلها تعتبر اسلامية
> 
> مصر و السعودية و سورية و العراق و لبنان وغيرها الكثير


هل فيها القرأن هو الدستور؟ هل اسمها جمهورية مصر الاسلامية؟ او جمهورية العراق الاسلامية؟ و الشئ نفسه مع لبنان, هذه دول تسمى اسلامية لعدد المسلمين فيها, لا لحكم الدين الاسلامي, ايران و سعودية تسمى جول اسلامية لحكم القرأن فيها





> نعم و لكن انت شفت العدد و ما شفت السبب !


 
هلا صار السبب! يا عزيزي هذا تبرير, و لايجوز لك ان تحكم على الاخرين, فانت لاتعلم ما في قلوبهم ولا يومك سألت واحد منهم على السبب, اقرأ في موقع قناة الجزيرة و اسمع شو هو السبب, لماذا بدأ الشيخ بالقول انه من المفروض عمل شئ مفابل هذه الحملات التبشيرية, 


بالمناسبة, تحتاج لان تراجع مداخلاتي من رقم 20 الى 22 و سترى ما هو الشيطان, فانت مدين باما الاعتراف بالتكلم بدون علم, او عندك دليل على كلامك يفند ما قلنا مسبقا


----------



## Zayer (25 ديسمبر 2005)

> علقت على الموضوع الاخر, الذي فيه تحدي انأتي بأية مثله


وينه هذا الموضوع ؟ 



> ما سامع فيها, لا يعني عدم وجودها او عدم صحتها


نعم هناك الكثير الذي سمعنا عنه وما لم نسمع عنه  

وموضوع صحة الديانات المفروض انتهينا منه من زمان بس ما ادري ليش 

شنو سبب هذي النقاشات الجانبية الذي ما راح توصلنا الى نتيجة 



> هل فيها القرأن هو الدستور؟ هل اسمها جمهورية مصر الاسلامية؟ او جمهورية العراق الاسلامية؟ و الشئ نفسه مع لبنان, هذه دول تسمى اسلامية لعدد المسلمين فيها, لا لحكم الدين الاسلامي, ايران و سعودية تسمى جول اسلامية لحكم القرأن فيها



اذا على دستور القران فالاسف ما اشوف ولا دولة تطبقه انا ما ادري عن ايران لاني مو عايش فيها ولا ادري عنها شئ 

لكن اتكلم عن السعودية انه كثير من احكام القران للأسف لا تطبق 

يعني نقدر نقول عن بقية الدول انها اسلامية .




> هلا صار السبب! يا عزيزي هذا تبرير, و لايجوز لك ان تحكم على الاخرين, فانت لاتعلم ما في قلوبهم ولا يومك سألت واحد منهم على السبب, اقرأ في موقع قناة الجزيرة و اسمع شو هو السبب, لماذا بدأ الشيخ بالقول انه من المفروض عمل شئ مفابل هذه الحملات التبشيرية



الان فهمنا مقولة امامنا : لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته . 

لان الفقر في هذي الدول هو الذي جعلهم يكفرو  

ومثل ما قال اخي فارس الدعوة  



> بالمناسبة, تحتاج لان تراجع مداخلاتي من رقم 20 الى 22 و سترى ما هو الشيطان, فانت مدين باما الاعتراف بالتكلم بدون علم, او عندك دليل على كلامك يفند ما قلنا مسبقا



لست بحاجة الى ان ارجع الى هذي الردود لتعريف الشيطان 

فشيطان مثل ما قلت ليس من الملائكة  بل من الجن 

وانا هذا الكلام مو جايبنه من عندي , ومب مضطر اني اجيب لكم النصوص الي جبتها منها تعريف الشيطان


----------



## Zayer (25 ديسمبر 2005)

> علقت على الموضوع الاخر, الذي فيه تحدي انأتي بأية مثله


وينه هذا الموضوع ؟ 



> ما سامع فيها, لا يعني عدم وجودها او عدم صحتها


نعم هناك الكثير الذي سمعنا عنه وما لم نسمع عنه  

وموضوع صحة الديانات المفروض انتهينا منه من زمان بس ما ادري ليش 

شنو سبب هذي النقاشات الجانبية الذي ما راح توصلنا الى نتيجة 



> هل فيها القرأن هو الدستور؟ هل اسمها جمهورية مصر الاسلامية؟ او جمهورية العراق الاسلامية؟ و الشئ نفسه مع لبنان, هذه دول تسمى اسلامية لعدد المسلمين فيها, لا لحكم الدين الاسلامي, ايران و سعودية تسمى جول اسلامية لحكم القرأن فيها



اذا على دستور القران فالاسف ما اشوف ولا دولة تطبقه انا ما ادري عن ايران لاني مو عايش فيها ولا ادري عنها شئ 

لكن اتكلم عن السعودية انه كثير من احكام القران للأسف لا تطبق 

يعني نقدر نقول عن بقية الدول انها اسلامية .




> هلا صار السبب! يا عزيزي هذا تبرير, و لايجوز لك ان تحكم على الاخرين, فانت لاتعلم ما في قلوبهم ولا يومك سألت واحد منهم على السبب, اقرأ في موقع قناة الجزيرة و اسمع شو هو السبب, لماذا بدأ الشيخ بالقول انه من المفروض عمل شئ مفابل هذه الحملات التبشيرية



الان فهمنا مقولة امامنا : لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته . 

لان الفقر في هذي الدول هو الذي جعلهم يكفرو  

ومثل ما قال اخي فارس الدعوة  



> بالمناسبة, تحتاج لان تراجع مداخلاتي من رقم 20 الى 22 و سترى ما هو الشيطان, فانت مدين باما الاعتراف بالتكلم بدون علم, او عندك دليل على كلامك يفند ما قلنا مسبقا



لست بحاجة الى ان ارجع الى هذي الردود لتعريف الشيطان 

فشيطان مثل ما قلت ليس من الملائكة  بل من الجن 

وانا هذا الكلام مو جايبنه من عندي , ومب مضطر اني اجيب لكم النصوص الي جبتها منها تعريف الشيطان


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> لست بحاجة الى ان ارجع الى هذي الردود لتعريف الشيطان
> 
> فشيطان مثل ما قلت ليس من الملائكة بل من الجن
> 
> وانا هذا الكلام مو جايبنه من عندي , ومب مضطر اني اجيب لكم النصوص الي جبتها منها تعريف الشيطان


 

تهرب واضح سيكون لزمة عليك, لكن الامر يرجع الك عزيزي, ما في غصب هون, يعجبك تراجع اقاول كتبك انت حر, ما عجبك, ذنبك على جنبك


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> لست بحاجة الى ان ارجع الى هذي الردود لتعريف الشيطان
> 
> فشيطان مثل ما قلت ليس من الملائكة بل من الجن
> 
> وانا هذا الكلام مو جايبنه من عندي , ومب مضطر اني اجيب لكم النصوص الي جبتها منها تعريف الشيطان


 

تهرب واضح سيكون لزمة عليك, لكن الامر يرجع الك عزيزي, ما في غصب هون, يعجبك تراجع اقاول كتبك انت حر, ما عجبك, ذنبك على جنبك


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (26 ديسمبر 2005)

والله هذا لا تهرب ولا شئ 

وانا متأكد من  اجابتي  

ابليس ليس من الملائكة بل من الجن 

وزي ما قلت لك من قبل مو جايب الكلام من عندي 

عاد جبت لك المصدر نصا او قلته لك انا بأسلوبي  ما تفرق  فالجواب واحد 

ابليس ليس ملاك


----------



## Zayer (26 ديسمبر 2005)

والله هذا لا تهرب ولا شئ 

وانا متأكد من  اجابتي  

ابليس ليس من الملائكة بل من الجن 

وزي ما قلت لك من قبل مو جايب الكلام من عندي 

عاد جبت لك المصدر نصا او قلته لك انا بأسلوبي  ما تفرق  فالجواب واحد 

ابليس ليس ملاك


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> والله هذا لا تهرب ولا شئ
> 
> وانا متأكد من اجابتي
> 
> ...


 
اولا, لا اعرف سبب عدم مراجعتك لمداخلاتي, فانا لم اتي بشئ من عندي بل هو من كتب التفسير و 1كرت المفسر و تفسيره


ثانيا, انت تتناقض مع اخوك المسلم اذ هو يقول شئ و انت تقول شيئا اخر, فبمن نصدق؟

انا اختار ان اصدق بالاخ فارس الجعوة, لان رده اقرب الى العقل و المنطق, لانه مسنود بأدلة و براهين

ثالثا, لق
 وردت لك من كتب التفاسير ما هو المقصود بالجن, فخذ وقتك وراجع التفاسير قبل ما ترد شامي عامي


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> والله هذا لا تهرب ولا شئ
> 
> وانا متأكد من اجابتي
> 
> ...


 
اولا, لا اعرف سبب عدم مراجعتك لمداخلاتي, فانا لم اتي بشئ من عندي بل هو من كتب التفسير و 1كرت المفسر و تفسيره


ثانيا, انت تتناقض مع اخوك المسلم اذ هو يقول شئ و انت تقول شيئا اخر, فبمن نصدق؟

انا اختار ان اصدق بالاخ فارس الجعوة, لان رده اقرب الى العقل و المنطق, لانه مسنود بأدلة و براهين

ثالثا, لق
 وردت لك من كتب التفاسير ما هو المقصود بالجن, فخذ وقتك وراجع التفاسير قبل ما ترد شامي عامي


سلام و نعمة


----------



## dabdo77 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

ولماذا تفسر الكتاب المقدس كما يحلو لك؟ اهكذا تفسرون كتبكم بكل هذه البساطة؟ كل ما تتمنى تفسر على كيفك؟


----------



## My Rock (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



dabdo77 قال:


> ولماذا تفسر الكتاب المقدس كما يحلو لك؟ اهكذا تفسرون كتبكم بكل هذه البساطة؟ كل ما تتمنى تفسر على كيفك؟


 
لا احد يفسر الكتاب المقدس كما يحلوله, في تفاسير معتمدة و معتمدين عليها


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

المشكلة مكررة دائما
الهروب ثم الهروب


----------



## dabdo77 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

*يا اخي اذا تحب تناقش بالعقل:
اقرأ  قصة مولد السيد المسيح من القران ومن الانجيل وتجد الفرق
هل يقبل عقلك ان الله ينزل ويجامع السيدة مريم العذراء لتحمل بولده ثم يقدمه للعذاب والصلب لكي يغفر للناس ما هذا؟ اين العقل والمنطق؟
القران يقول عن المسيح بان امه صديقة متعبدة والمسيح كلمة من الله فقط كن فيكون ثم تلد المسيح واللذي كان من اعظم الانبياء ثم حاول اليهود صلبه لانه كان بظنهم سيسلبهم الملك ملك داوود ولكن الله نجاه من الصلب و رفعه الى السماء وسيعود وينزل ويقيم الحق بنفسه عليه السلام
انظر الى عظمة هذه الرواية والى رواية الانجيل اللتي من الواضح بانها رواية انسان قام بتحريف الانجيل وهومن اليهود
هل تعلم يا اخي ان قصة الاب والابن وروح القدس لم يستطيعوا الى الان ايجادها بالنسخ الاصلية وانها لم توضع الا بعد340 عام في الانجيل وان المخطوطات القديمة كلها تتحدث عن المسيح كانسان ورسول فقط
راجع قصة شيفرة دافنشي واللتي اسلم الالاف من بعد قراءتها وهي ليست من صنع المسلمين.*


----------



## استفانوس (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

المشكلة افكاركم جسدية ليس الا


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



dabdo77 قال:


> *يا اخي اذا تحب تناقش بالعقل:
> اقرأ  قصة مولد السيد المسيح من القران ومن الانجيل وتجد الفرق
> هل يقبل عقلك ان الله ينزل ويجامع السيدة مريم العذراء لتحمل بولده ثم يقدمه للعذاب والصلب لكي يغفر للناس ما هذا؟ اين العقل والمنطق؟
> القران يقول عن المسيح بان امه صديقة متعبدة والمسيح كلمة من الله فقط كن فيكون ثم تلد المسيح واللذي كان من اعظم الانبياء ثم حاول اليهود صلبه لانه كان بظنهم سيسلبهم الملك ملك داوود ولكن الله نجاه من الصلب و رفعه الى السماء وسيعود وينزل ويقيم الحق بنفسه عليه السلام
> ...



ليس هنا مجال للمقارنة بين كتاب سماوي وآخر أرضي..
فهناك فرق بين كتاب سماوي وكتاب أرضي مؤلف..
لكن أقول لك أن الكتاب المقدس قد أوحي الروح القدس، لأربعين كاتباً، لتسجيل تلك الأحداث المختلفة، في قصة كاملة مسلسلة وشاملة، وغير متقطعة الحلقات، وعلى نسق واحد برغم اختلاف زمن كتابتها الذي استغرق نحو 1600 عاماً؛ ودونها أربعون كاتباً في أماكن مختلفة وفي أوضاع اجتماعية وثقافية مختلفة. فقد شارك فيه ملوك وأنبياء وعلماء وأطباء وفلاسفة، وحكماء وشعراء، وصيادي أسماك، ورعاة غنم فقراء وجهلاء وبسطاء .
فقد كتب في حوالي 1600 عاماً انتهت عام 100 تقريباً بعد الميلاد.. 
بمعني أن عمره ألف وخمسمائة عم قبل الميلاد والعهد الجديد كله كتب في المائة سنة الأولي الميلادية..
فقصة ولادة ربنا يسوع المسيح التي تتحدث عنها في كتابك المؤلف من البشر كتبت عام 600 تقريباً بعد الميلاد هل تصدقها أم تصدق أشعياء النبي الذي كتب ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً...
هل تصدق كتاباً مؤلف كتب بعد 600 عام تقريباً ولا تصدق كتاب ثبت بالعقل والمنطق والأثار تشهد على ذلك أنه من الله.. كتاب سماوي.. حتى اليهود لم يشككوا في التوراة ويصدقوها.. فهل يأت ذاك ويؤلف ويكذب ويصدق كذبه وتصدقونه أنتم.. أعقلوا.....
اما قصة الآب والابن والروح القدس التي تقول انها وضعت سة 340 ميلاديه ما هذا إلا جهل منك إقرأ ثم تعال حاور... فالكتاب المقدس تثبت المخطوطات كلها أنه كان موجوداً وكتب كله في حوالي 1600 عام 1500 عام منها قبل الميلاد والعهد الجديد كله في أيدي البشر منذ العام 105 ميلادية.. إقرأ التاريخ والمخطوطات وانت تعي ما نقول....
أما شفرة دافنشي تلك التي تدعيها وتتشدق بها.. فالأزهر ذاته رد عليها.. وقد شجبها.. لأن تلك القصة ياابني قبل أن تسيء إلي المسيحية تسيء إلي الإسلام فلا تتشدق هكذا بها.. إقرأ وتعلم ثم تعال وحاور....


----------



## aymannassif (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

الرب  يسوع  المسيح  معاك  وينورلك  طريقك  .   شرح  يستحق  الجداره


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

الحبيب أيمن ناصف
أهلا بك في المنتدي مرحباً بك ليس لأنك تشكر ردي في المشاركة رقم 72 ولكن لأنك اشتركت في هذا المنتدي الذي نعتبره كنيستنا الصغيرة.. 
ربنا يبارك حياتك.. 
ونعمة وسلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح..​


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



dabdo77 قال:


> *هل يقبل عقلك ان الله ينزل ويجامع السيدة مريم العذراء لتحمل بولده.*



*مين اللى استخف بعقلك وقال لك ان الانجيل يقول هذا؟
وبعدين اتحداك تجيب عاقل واحد اسلم بسبب شفرة دافنشى او غيرها
ربنا يشفيكم من الجهل المزمن يا مسلمين*


----------



## Basilius (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



> هل يقبل عقلك ان الله ينزل ويجامع السيدة مريم العذراء لتحمل بولده.


*عقل اية يا ابو عقل انت ؟؟؟.... دة مش عقل دة مهلبية 
اية الكلام العبيط دة ؟ *


----------



## dabdo77 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا)صدق الله العظيم
يقاس مدى مصداقية الدين من معيارين اثنين فقط:
1-الكتاب السماوي واللذي يجب ان يكون غير متناقض اي لا يضرب بعضه بعضا وهذا غير متوفر بالكتاب المقدس
واللذي منه العديد من النسخ واللتي لا يكاد نسخة تتفق100 بالمية مع النسخة الثانية بل تناقضها
2- الثمار اللتي تجنيها من الدين :
انظر الى المسلمين وما حققه القرىن بهم فاكثر من مليار مسلم لا يتعاطى المسكرات حتى على سبيل المجاملات الاجتماعية وانظر الى النصارى
السكر-انتشار الايدز-درو الدعارة-لبس البنات المتعري-الربا والبنوك الربوية
هذه ثمار دينكم اللذي تتدعون بانه يؤدي للخلاص
ما هو الخلاص : ان لا تكذب ان لا تزني ان لا تسرق ان لا تقتل ..... الخ
انظر الى المسلمين وانظر الى النصارى وستعرف من حقق الخلاص القرآن السماوي ام كتابكم اللذي كتبه بولس
نسأل الله ان يهدينا واياكم سبيل الرشاد
آمين وسلم على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين.*


----------



## Basilius (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

انت ياض انت عمرك ما هتتكلم كلام عاقل ابدا 
كل كلامك هبل و عبط كدة على طول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يشفيك من هبلك المزمن دة 

*1






-الكتاب السماوي واللذي يجب ان يكون غير متناقض اي لا يضرب بعضه بعضا وهذا غير متوفر بالكتاب المقدس
واللذي منه العديد من النسخ واللتي لا يكاد نسخة تتفق100 بالمية مع النسخة الثانية بل تناقضها

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
معلش بس ممكن تقولنا يعني اية نسخة ؟
مش عارف معنى كلمة نسخة ممكن تقولنا يعني اية نسخ الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اما عن التناقض فهو في قرانك وحدة من اول الناسخ و المنسوخ الى اخرة من التناقضات 



*



انظر الى المسلمين وما حققه القرىن بهم فاكثر من مليار مسلم لا يتعاطى المسكرات حتى على سبيل المجاملات الاجتماعية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

بجد ؟؟؟؟ يعني القران حرم السكر ؟؟؟؟ وتتخذون منها سكرا ورزقا حسنا 
محمد لم يكن يشرب الخمر ايها الغبي ؟؟؟؟ 
عيشة نفسها كانت تناول محمد الخمر 



*



وانظر الى النصارى

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مين النصارى دول؟؟؟؟ يابني غلطة قرانك اللي معرفش يفرق ما بين النصرانية و المسيحية لا تعتبرها حجة علينا ....  ناس بجحة صحيح *
* 




السكر-انتشار الايدز-درو الدعارة-لبس البنات المتعري-الربا والبنوك الربوية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كعادة اي مسلم طبعا الكلام السطحي الغبي 
حضرتك لانك ضعيف الحجة تاتي بافعال اشخاص من دول بعيدة كل البعد عن الدين حتى انها لا تطبق شرائعة و الدليل ان كثيرا ما هناك حالات طلاق و اشياء كثرة اخرى 
بس معلش نلتمس العذر لجهلك 
انت تقول اذن ان المسيحية حللت السكر ؟؟؟ .... ما حلل السكر هو اسلامك فقط 
تقول ان المسيحية حللت الزنا و الدعارة ؟؟؟ يا اخبث خلق اللة .... بقى المسيحية هي اللي حللت الزنا ؟ 
يا راجل دة الزواج مرة واحدة فقط وليس كالاسلام  اربعة وما ملكت ايمانة و العدد في الليمون 
محمد نفسة حلل الزنا في كلامة وقال ايهما رجل و امراة توافقا فعشرة ما بينهما ثلاث ليالي فان ارادا ان يتزايدا تزايدا و ان ارادا ان يتتاركا تتاركا ...... تشريع قذر من انسان قذر 
الزنا مقنن بالشرع في الاسلام يا هذا ... من اول زواج المتعة الى المسيار الى ملكات اليمين 
كفاية تحليل الدعارة من قبل محمد .... وبعدين دة الزاني و السارق سيدخل الجنة يا معلم 
ياريت يكون كلامك بدليل بدل ما تسمع كلام ميعجبكش يابو جهل 
اما بالنسبة للتعري فهل تستطيع يابو جهل ان تاتي بكلمة واحدة من كلام السيد المسيح بشريعة النعمة يدعو فيها النساء للتعري يا جاهل ...... 
ابقى قول لكل مؤسساتك الاسلامية التي يوجد لها حساب للتبرعات في البنوك و شيوخك انهم كفار و مشركين و نجسين 


[Q-BIBLE] 
ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين يرثون ملكوت اللة . لا تضلوا لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مابونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت اللة ...." 1 كورنثوس 6: 9-10 " 
[/Q-BIBLE]



عرفت انك جاهل و لا تعلم شيئا 
مجرد طفل يتكلم هراءا 




انظر الى المسلمين وانظر الى النصارى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش بقولك جاهل 
ممكن تحددلي مكان النصارى الان ؟؟ 
منتظر اجابتك بتحديد مكان النصارى 
واي كلام بعد كدة منك بدون دليل هتلاقي كلام مش هيعجبك


*


----------



## جورج مايكل (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

سلام المسيح معكم 
الى الأخ 
كل الكلام الذى انت قلته ينطبق عليكم  فمنعا لوجع اليد فى الكتابه سأخذ نفس ألفاظك وكلامك ويبقى بضاعتكم ردت لكم 
أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا)صدق الله العظيم 68%ناسخ ومنسوخ
يقاس مدى مصداقية الدين من معيارين اثنين فقط:
1-الكتاب السماوي واللذي يجب ان يكون غير متناقض اي لا يضرب بعضه بعضا وهذا التناقض متوف فى القرأن 
واللذي منه العديد من النسخ واللتي لا يكاد نسخة تتفق100 بالمية مع النسخة الثانية بل تناقضها
2- الثمار اللتي تجنيها من الدين :
انظر الى المسلمين وما حققه القرىن بهم فاكثر من مليار مسلم يتعاطى المسكرات حتى على سبيل المجاملات الاجتماعية
السكر-انتشار الايدز-درو الدعارة-لبس البنات المتعري-الربا والبنوك الربوية
هذه ثمار دينكم اللذي تتدعون بانه دين الله
ما هو الخلاص : ان لا تكذب ان لا تزني ان لا تسرق ان لا تقتل ..... الخ
انظر الى المسلمين وانظر الى المسيحين  وستعرف من حقق الخلاص الكتاب المقدس ام كتابكم اللذي كتبه الراهب بحيره
نسأل الله ان يهدينا واياكم سبيل الرشاد
مين رشاد ده


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



dabdo77 قال:


> *انظر الى المسلمين وانظر الى النصارى وستعرف من حقق الخلاص .*




*احييك على هذه الدعوة وانا شخصيا ساعمل بها, فعندما تنظر الى انسان مسيحى متدين تجد انه انسان قديس وطاهر وصادق ومتحضر ويحب جميع الناس
اما اذا نظرت الى انسان مسلم متدين فستجد انه يكره ويكفر كل من يخالفه وقد يعتدى عليه وعلى ممتلكاته ايضا
وتجد المسلم المتدين دائما يزنى ويخون زوجته مع اخريات يسميهم الزوجة الثانية او الثالثة
ايضا تجد المسلم المتدين بعيد كل البعد عن التحضر ودائما يخالف القانون ويثير المشاكل فهو لا يعترف سوى بمبدأ القوة والارهاب لفرض رأيه وما يحدث فى العراق ومصر هو خير شاهد على ذلك.
كما تجد الانسان المسلم المتدين منافقا فى كلامه وقد يلجأ الى الكذب ليثبت وجهة نظره وكثير من المسلمين الذين معنا بالمنتدى هم من هذه النوعية

وبعد الا يثبت ذلك ان المسيحية هى الحق؟

ملحوظة: انا لا اؤمن ان تصرفات الانسان حجة على الدين لكن انت الذى قلت انظر الى المسيحيين والمسلمين فانا احدثك بنفس منطقك.

بالنسبة لموضوع التناقضات فانا اتحداك ان تأتينا بتناقض واحد من الكتاب المقدس فى حين انى كنت عامل موضوع عن تناقضات القرآن ولم يستطع ايا من المسلمين ان يأتى برد عليه واليك الرابط:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18684*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

*احترمناك ونزلنا لمستواك الفكرى الضعيف لنتحاور معك لكن واضح ان الاحترام لا يصلح مع امثالك من المحمديين الذين تحكمهم الشهوات الجسدية
عموما المشرف يتصرف معاك*


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



محمود احمد شوقى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> الدوله الاسلاميه بدا من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين رضى الله عنهم ثم الدوله الامويه ثم الدوله العباسيه ثم دوله العثمانيين اربع دول فقط ويمكن لسيادتكم ان تفسر مقالتك حيثما تريد فهناك الدوله الفاطميه والطولونيه ودوله الاخشيديين والبهائيين والبرامكه والمملوكيه الاولى والثانيه


 
و دخل مشاكركتك ايه بالموضوع؟
تعلموا شوي النظام!


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

الرجاء الالتزام بمسار الموضوع..


----------



## georgesal001 (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



Dioscorus قال:


> انت ياض انت عمرك ما هتتكلم كلام عاقل ابدا
> كل كلامك هبل و عبط كدة على طول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يشفيك من هبلك المزمن دة
> 
> ...






سلام المسيح,

هاهاها, أخي Dioscorus رائع جداً حتى أنك توبخه بمنتهى التهذيب والأدب, 

سلام ونعمة.


----------



## الحوت (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



> هل يقبل عقلك ان الله ينزل ويجامع السيدة مريم العذراء لتحمل بولده.





Dioscorus قال:


> *عقل اية يا ابو عقل انت ؟؟؟.... دة مش عقل دة مهلبية
> اية الكلام العبيط دة ؟ *


*
معلش اخي Dioscorus هو اختلطت عليه الامور بس ..

هو كلامه صحيح 100% ولكن الذي نكح مريم هو رب القران وليس رب الكتاب المقدس ..
فرب القران نكح مريم من فرجها وقام بتلقيحها في فرجها لكي تحبل بعيسى يا عيب الشوم !*


> -الكتاب السماوي واللذي يجب ان يكون غير متناقض اي لا يضرب بعضه بعضا وهذا غير متوفر بالكتاب المقدس
> واللذي منه العديد من النسخ واللتي لا يكاد نسخة تتفق100 بالمية مع النسخة الثانية بل تناقضها


*
كمان هنا هو مختلطة عليه الامور ..

فهذا ينطبق على القران وليس على الكتاب المقدس .

لان القران هو الذي لا يوجد له اصل بالاضافه الى انه محرف وناقص وكل نسخة مختلفه !

غريب هذا المسلم بجد كلامة كله ينطبق على القران وليس على الكتاب المقدس ..!!!

*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

*أفسس 4 : 29 *

*لاَ تَخْرُجْ كَلِمَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِكُمْ، *

*بَلْ كُلُّ مَا كَانَ صَالِحاً لِلْبُنْيَانِ، *

*حَسَبَ الْحَاجَةِ، كَيْ يُعْطِيَ نِعْمَةً لِلسَّامِعِينَ. *​


----------



## georgesal001 (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*

الرب يبارككم أخوتي
سلام المسيح


----------



## الحوت (25 أبريل 2008)

Zayer قال:


> هذا كله كذب في كذب
> ولو كان القران من قول البشر فأنا اتحداك ان تأتي بأية مثله



*هذا التحدى لم يكن موجه لاهل الكتاب لانهم عندهم مثله كما اعترف رب قرانك !
جهله بالكتاب المقدس وجهله في دينكم كمان ..!!
*



> الاسلام  جاء و اضاء طريق الحق و نور القلوب وارشد الناس للحق  ولانه دين سماوي لما استطاع ان يتابع الى الان



*هل تجرأ ان تخبرنا من اين خرج نور الاسلام ههه

اعلم انك لا تملكها وانا لا اريد ان اقولها خشيا للحياء وسوف اكتفي بوضع الرابط فقط :gy0000: :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45525
*


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



> *نعم ….الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن الإسلام و رسوله*



*بصراحة فعلا الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن محمد رسول الاسلام ..

فلنقول الصدق يا اخوة ..
لا داعي لنخبئ هذه الحقيقة الدامغه اكثر من هذا ..

نعم الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن محمد نبي الاسلام وهذا هو الدليل القاطع :

والنَّبيُّ (الكاذب) والكاهنُ وكُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ: هذا وَحيُ الرّبِّ، أُعاقِبُهُ هوَ وأهلُ بَيتِهِ وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى(ارميا 23:-40-34)​

أرأيتم يا اخوة كيف ان الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن محمد ..!!!

لنرى الان كيف تحققت هذه النبؤة بالكتاب المقدس عن محمد رسول الاسلام  ..

محمد .. قام بتاليف ايه بالقران مهدد الكذاب والمحرف بالموت بقطع وتين قلبه ..
واله الكتاب المقدس اصطاده بذات ما نطق به بالقران (من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير) وبالفعل مات محمد بذات ما نطق به بالقران عقابا له ..

فاطمة ابنته .. اغتصب ارثها ورفس بطنها واسقط جنينها ..!!

زوجها علي بن ابي طالب ابن عم محمد تمت تصفيته واغتياله بطريقة وحشية !

الحسن تم اغتياله عن طريق سم وضعته له زوجته !!

الحسين .. تم قتله بوحشية لا مثيل لها .. وأمر المسلمون بأن تجري الخيول على جسده .. وطيف برأسه على رمح !

وهكذا الى باقي الاحفاد ..!!

هو واهل بيته .. والحق بهم عاراً ابدياً ..

وهكذا تحققت نبؤة الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ( :12F616~137: )*


----------

